# AFI 2010



## Kieran (Nov 16, 2009)

I couldn't find a discussion regarding AFI for 2010, so I decided to start one. I read through the 2009 one, which had a lot of useful information and advice.

I am currently finishing my application and narrative statement to submit by December 1st for their Directing Program. I was wondering if any alumni, current students, or veterans of the application process had any advice.

If there is already a discussion for AFI 2010 I apologize, but I could not find one.


----------



## stellarphase (Nov 18, 2009)

No advice I'm mailing my app tonight for the editing program. 

A little nervous though b/c my narrative statement is only two pages.


----------



## Filipe (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys,
I'm currently a Screenwriting Fellow at AFI. This forum has been very helpful for me last year, so I'll be more than happy to give you insights or info if they're of any help.
Since I hardly check this forum now, feel free to e-mail me through the forum or at fdomianoatgmaildotcom.
Cheers!


----------



## Kretze (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Filipe!
This is Pau, from Barcelona.
I remember you from last year. I was also accepted in the Screenwriting program but I couldn't come because of funding prblems. This year I am reapplying because I have been awarded with a Scholraship to come to the US.
How is the program? I am sure it is amazing, but I would like to know more things about it!

keep postinG!


----------



## alect006 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Just wondering if anyone knows if the postmarked deadline for AFI was based on the local time from where it was sent or the time in california when it was sent. I found out the hard way the Australia Post don't issue US dollar money orders anymore when I was going to send it on Dec 1st, so I had to get a bank check the next day, I was still well within the deadline for Cali time but obviously out for Australian time. Not sure if I should call AFI just to check or leave it, any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## arka (Dec 8, 2009)

Love these forums.
All you lurkers!
Show yourselves now...
Why wait till march?
Let's chug along with the discussions.


----------



## Yiling (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Glad to find this forum. I've applied to the editing discipline.

To alect006,
Have you called the office to check? I think it's ok, but you'd better make a check.

I wish us the best of luck!


----------



## alect006 (Dec 9, 2009)

Just tried calling then and there automated system wanted me to leave a number so they could call back - I made the assumption they wouldn't call back to Australia, so I emailed through what no doubt sounded like a plea from a desperate individual, but hopefully it won't be a problem.


----------



## ChrisW (Dec 9, 2009)

I applied to the Directing discipline a few weeks ago. March can't come soon enough!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## alect006 (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay, so AFI emailed back and said it wouldn't be a problem considering I had issues with the money order, however they implied that had it just been postmarked December 2nd and I hadn't contacted them it would've been disqualified, so it was a good call to email.


----------



## Yiling (Dec 11, 2009)

alect, it's good to hear that.

I wonder when they will start to evaluate the applications.
Does anyone know?


----------



## arka (Dec 11, 2009)

What disciplines have y'all chosen?
I've applied for cinematography.


----------



## Ben (Dec 11, 2009)

cinematography also...looks like we've got some competition.


----------



## wyy123 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi all,

I applied for Producing.  This feels like my 1000th time to have to wait to hear if I got into a school since I graduated from high school.  I'm getting my MBA right now but I'll be done by June, so I'm hoping to get into film school for the fall, but we'll see.  

I did get a call from a nice lady from AFI a few weeks ago in November.  She was just letting me know that all of my application was received and wished me good luck which was really nice because I don't usually expect a call like that from schools.

Anyways, just making an introduction.  I'll be lurking around, good luck everybody!


----------



## Yiling (Dec 14, 2009)

wyy123,
When did you submit your application?
My application package was delivered on December 1, and I haven't heard anything from AFI.
I just wrote an email to make a check.

Wish everyone the best of luck!


----------



## spike87 (Dec 14, 2009)

Same here. And I'm applying from just down the road. I sent in the app on the 1st. I called the office and they said they're still sifting through apps and would send out confirmations this week. I'll follow up just to be sure. According to fed ex the package arrived and was signed for.


----------



## wyy123 (Dec 14, 2009)

I submitted mine early-mid-November and got a call about a week later.  I don't think it's that big a deal.  They didn't send me an e-mail but it might have been because mine was slightly earlier than the deadline.


----------



## Yiling (Dec 15, 2009)

AFI emailed me back and said they have received my application.
"an official correspondence regarding your application will be sent within the next couple of weeks."
So, just keep waiting for updated news.


----------



## wyy123 (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, nothing to get worried about anyways.  It's way too early to start getting really nervous.  We all need to save that for February and March.


----------



## Kieran (Dec 15, 2009)

I tracked my application on Fed Ex and it was delivered and signed for. That's close enough to a confirmation for me.

I doubt they begin to review applications until early February, because technically transcripts and recommendations are not due until Feb. 1st. 

Where is everyone from and such? I'm originally from Connecticut, went to undergrad in NY, worked in LA for awhile, and now live in NY again. I'll be pulling my third coastal shift if I'm accepted.

Also, what brought everyone to apply at AFI?


----------



## alect006 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm from Melbourne, Australia, just completed my Creative Arts (Honours) degree from Melbourne Uni - I did however take a one year exchange to UC Irvine so quite familiar with LA and orange county. I applied to UCLA, USC and AFI, of which I'm probably only interested in the last two. I really like the AFI program for it effectively bridging an undergrad degree in film to a professional career in film (hopefully anyway), and the impressive alumni and regard the school is held in doesn't hurt either. (I applied to the directing track) What about everyone else?


----------



## spike87 (Dec 15, 2009)

Screenwriting. 

Born and raised in NYC. Went out to LA 4 years ago for undergrad at a small LAC. Now I'm living and working in L.A.

Why AFI? It's a top film school. : ) I loved the 09 screenwriter showcase. Many of the ideas were right down my alley. Plus, I'm a fan of Steve De Jarnett, an alumnus of AFI. If you haven't seen Miracle Mile or Cherry 2000, I'd recommend them. Extremely underrated 80s sci-fi.


----------



## Yiling (Dec 15, 2009)

I applied to the editing discipline, and also applied to FSU.

I'm from Taiwan and have worked in documentary filmmaking about 6 years. Now I want to cross the boundary of documentary and my apprenticeship-like schooling. I think AFI is one of the best schools to get a well-structured training, and they are realistic about filmmaking as a professional career. I just don't want to be disconnected from the real world after graduation. ?


----------



## wyy123 (Dec 15, 2009)

I applied for producing.  I was originally born in Taiwan (meant to say something about that earlier because I noticed Yiling was from there) but my family moved to Mississippi when I was 1 (makes for ridiculous stories growing up Asian in MS).  Basically, have loved movies for as long as I can remember.  I've been writing awful stories since I was about three and I've been writing screenplays and shooting films since I was about 11. I went to the Univ. of MS for undergrad and got a BBA in Management and a BA in English in May and now I'm working on my MBA which I'll have by June.

Like spike87 said, AFI's got a top program.  I really liked what I saw from the website concerning the faculty and the program itself. I know California extremely well also, I have a lot of family out there so it's like a second home. AFI is one of my top choices but I also applied to 8 other programs.


----------



## L@la (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for starting this thread!
This is truly great. 
I applied for production design this year. 
I have an unusual background and I hope it doesn't hurt my chances. I have a degree in animation - something I pursued because I wanted to study film, as well as art. 
I decided this rather late in life (I'm 34 and I've been a newspaper reporter for the past decade). 
I'm aware of the school's outstanding reputation, but frankly, that's not why I applied.
AFI has the only production design program that I know of and the hands-on teaching style is exactly what I'm looking for.  
I hope I at least get an interview. Does anyone know what the production design program is like and what the acceptance rate is for that discipline?
I read that cinematography and directing are the two most competitive disciplines, but there's little out there about the other areas of study.


----------



## Yiling (Dec 18, 2009)

wyy123,
it's good to hear that.
Did you ever come back to Taiwan?


----------



## wyy123 (Dec 18, 2009)

I've only been back once, which is unfortunate.  But I plan on going at some point maybe next summer.


----------



## Fox (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey L@La, AFI is not the only program who has Production Design Emphasis. Chapman University also has it!


----------



## L@la (Jan 5, 2010)

Fox, 

You are correct. I misspoke in my earlier post.
What I should have said was that AFI's program is the only one in the production design area with the hands on approach I am looking for.  
I did look into Chapman's program. Although Chapman describes its program as a hands-on program, the course descriptions seem to indicate the program is not nearly as hands-on as AFI's. There are other programs out there, but not many in that area. The Academy of Art University also offers a production design degree, but I've seen no indication that their production designers are even required to work with fellow students in their productions. 
If I'm going to spend that much money for grad school, I want to make sure the program is a perfect fit for me. I rather not go to grad school than be up to my eyeballs in debt because I decided to go to a program that doesn't fit my learning style.


----------



## L@la (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi folks, 

Got an e-mail today saying my application was complete and at the bottom, it said AFI had extended the deadline for its producing, editing and production design programs.
Just thought I'd give you guys a heads up.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the information L@la. I searched on their website to find the extended deadline for Producing. Could you please provide me with the link/ text on their website that denotes their new deadline for producing applicants?

Thanks in advance,
SilverLenz


----------



## L@la (Jan 13, 2010)

I did a brief search, but could not find the actual date. 
It only says it was extended and that they reserve the right to close the admission process without prior notice.
Call them or e-mail to get the new deadline.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 13, 2010)

I called them and they said that there wasn't an actual date. They advised to turn in application asap. On a side not I did a quick search on the message board and noticed that this is common trend. AFI has extended their deadline for Producers 2 out of the last three years. Makes me wonder why they can't fill their Producer spots.  Another thing I'm worried about is the type of Producers they produce (Line Producers). I consider myself very creative and I don't know if that's an option at AFI. 

Thanks again,
SilverLenz


----------



## L@la (Jan 13, 2010)

Silver, 

I've noticed that they extend the deadline for the same disciplines as well. I applied for production design and that seems to be one of the disciplines in that list of extended deadlines. I wonder why that is. 

I wouldn't worry about not being involved in a creative way. From what I've read about the time and budget constraints of their cycle films, I would imagine producers have to be very hands on. I think if you have good training as a line producer, you will be prepared for anything. 

Did you also apply elsewhere?


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes,

I've applied to Northwestern University and Columbia University. I'm currently working on my application for Chapman and Ohio University. What about yourself? What is your background?

Thanks again,
SilverLenz


----------



## L@la (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm a storyteller at heart.
I currently work as a writer, but have a degree in animation.
I just love the pre-production process - joining heads with other folks to capture the look and feel of a story, then working like heck to make it look like it does in your head/sketches/storyboards.
I didn't apply anywhere else for production design. I considered Chapman, but I don't think their program is for me. 
I'm considering applying to UCLA's animation workshop and I've been accepted to VFS's character animation program, but I'm on the fence about those schools.
Production design is what I want to do, but there are few programs out there and they are vastly different from one another. So far, AFI is the only one I feel is a good fit for me.
If AFI doesn't take me, I'll probably just work on a lot of indies.


----------



## Kieran (Jan 13, 2010)

I received an email yesterday that they received my application and that they were still waiting on my letters of rec, which I am compiling and sending out this week.

L@la, just like you AFI is the only school I applied to this year. I've worked on Graduate films in this past (Columbia, NYU, AFI, etc...) and from those experiences AFI is the program I can benefit the most from educationally. For Undergrad safety schools are a good idea, but for Graduate school I don't really believe in it. (At least in our line of work)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## L@la (Jan 14, 2010)

Kieran, 

What discipline did you apply for?
I agree with you regarding safety grad schools. 
Reading everyone's experience here really humbles me. I don't have a lot of experience at all. 
Does anyone feel like sharing their work? Films you've worked on, demos reels... I believe in lots of exposure to great talent. It keeps me inspired. 
You can check out my stuff (mostly animation and some web videos) at www.laviniadecastro.com. The website is a work in progress, so please ignore the glitches.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Kieran (Jan 15, 2010)

I applied for the Directing discipline. Undergrad provided me with a solid overall knowledge base, but I love the idea of purely focusing on directing for 2 years. Btw, I was looking at your website and really dig it.

Does anyone know approximately when AFI begins to call people in for interviews? I'm guessing it's sometime in mid to late February?


----------



## spike87 (Jan 15, 2010)

Slow day at work before the long weekend so I spent a long time combing through old threads on AFI.

For screenwriting, looks like the Fall 09 peeps started receiving interview invites first week in Feb! 

I'm getting nervous.


----------



## Yiling (Jan 19, 2010)

L@la, your website is awesome.

I would like to share my work but I don't own the copyright of most work I edited.  
Here is the website of a documentary I edited, and I sent it as one of my visual samples:  El Salvador Journal 

By the way, I also got an email from AFI to confirm my application. They mentioned that application deadline has been extended for editing, producing, and production design, so those who are interested in these disciplines still have chances to get in (I just hope it won't lower my chance   ).

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## L@la (Jan 19, 2010)

Yiling, 

Thanks for checking out my site. 
Your doc looks really interesting. I haven't seen the rest of your work, but it looks like a good choice as a visual sample. Thanks for sharing. 
What did you apply for?

I also hope the deadline extension doesn't lower my chances. Judging by the level of talent on this forum, I'd say the competition will be fierce! 

I wonder when they'll start the interview process... I'm getting really nervous. I hope I at least get an interview.

I know I've said it before, but it doesn't hurt to say it again - good luck to all of you!


----------



## kayks (Jan 19, 2010)

hi guys. just checking in. i've also got confirmation that my application has been completed. this is my first time applying to the directing discipline. goodluck everyone!


----------



## arka (Jan 19, 2010)

Just another echo...
Received confirmation that my application has been completed.
Let's keep the hopes floating... cheers!


----------



## spike87 (Jan 21, 2010)

UGH. Got a letter from AFI today. Heart was thumping. Just financial aid information, though.


----------



## Yiling (Jan 22, 2010)

L@la, I apply for editing. I am eager to switch from editing documentaries to fictions. 
According to the discussion for 2009, it seems that they'd start to inform applicants about interviews in late February. I'm getting nervous, too.


----------



## stellarphase (Jan 22, 2010)

I got so nervous getting a letter from them today, but it was just financial info. I'm really getting anxious and it seems we all still have awhile to wait to find out about our interviews.


----------



## wyy123 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hope everyone gets contacted!

Just got this e-mail, but nothing else yet.

Hello Applicant!

We are currently in the process of scheduling appointments, by discipline, for those individuals who have been selected for an interview, by the AFI Conservatory Admissions Committee.  IF SELECTED FOR AN INTERVIEW, you will be contacted, via telephone, by an AFI Admissions Office Processors. (For more information, please refer to page two of the AFI Admissions' application.)

The interview process, for all disciplines, will take place between February 22 and the week of April 5, 2010.  The Admissions Committee will conduct East Coast interviews between February 23 and March 7, 2010, in New York City.

If you are accepted for the 2010-2011 academic year, you can expect to receive a phone call, prior to an official notification letter, via US mail.  As a courtesy, a second notification correspondence will be forwarded, via e-mail.  Notification letters for CINEMATOGRAPHY, PRODUCING and SCREENWRITING will be mailed on or before March 15, 2010.  Notices for all other disciplines will be mailed on or before April 15, 2010.  

Nervousness just amplified.


----------



## agagnon87 (Jan 22, 2010)

I just received that same email.  Now I'll be waiting, phone in hand, 24/7 for a while.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ben (Jan 22, 2010)

Got it too, almost had a heart attack. Guess it means nothing.


----------



## L@la (Jan 23, 2010)

I got it too... 
At the bottom was the same notice about the extended deadline.
Now I'm even more nervous than before.


----------



## arka (Jan 23, 2010)

Got the mail about their interviews, etc(the one posted above by wyy123). Feels like they've charted their schedule a li'l earlier than last year, doesn't it.


----------



## AviQ (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Guys!
Welcome to the AFI (I want to bite my nails so hard why don't they call me already phase) of 2010!

I see that Filipe is here, we met each other here last year when we were both applying and I thought it would be great for us to come and let some fears dissipate.

I applied for the Producing Discipline, I got my interview on Feb 26rd, and I got accepted. 
I read that some are concerned that you would be trained to be a Line Producer, I think you can brush those worries away.
Many stories pitched by producers have been produced this year, and depending on how do you handle the dynamic with your team, you get to be a creative producer or settle into more line producing duties.
Also, I know these weeks will be hard waiting for those interview calls, a few pointers, be yourself, try to find why it is that you're passionate about film or TV, sigh, whatever form of media you want to develop, but be clear that this is film school, and is incredibly hectic and busy and you have like no time to take a shower, but if you're passionate about it, you will be in heaven.
About why do they extend the deadlines for certain disciplines, in the case of producers is because many of us have other businesses going and sometimes at the last minute we do decide not to go to film school, many did last year, hence they always have options to have in waitlists. 
It happened that last year they couldn't fill all the positions for Production Designers cause people didnt have the funds to pay for tuition, which is a bummer cause we only have 10 PDs this year... its crazy.

I hope you all have great interviews and have fun!

Avi


----------



## NZ (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, you guys are making me nervous. I haven't received anything by email. I got a letter in the mail regarding financial aid stuff but nothing else. 

Can I ask...which discipline did you all apply to? I applied to Directing. Help me out...my stomach is turning and in knots...anyone else in my boat??


----------



## spike87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmm...I don't think they sent the e-mails to everyone at once. I got mine about a day and a half after wyy123.I actually think it was a forward, after a few people started asking when we'd hear on interviews.

I don't think you should worry.


----------



## Kieran (Jan 24, 2010)

NZ,

I applied to the Directing discipline as well and did receive two emails regarding the status of my application and a second with the interview and acceptance process listed.

However, if you received the financial aid information it would appear as though they did receive your application. My advice would be to closely inspect your spam mail and if you are unable to locate the emails, contact the admissions department to make sure your materials were received. At any rate I'm sure everything is fine and it's just an email issue. 

Avi - Thanks for the information. Going to keep myself busy over the next few weeks, so I'm not overly focused on my phone.

best of luck to everyone!


----------



## NZ (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone....I'll try to remain calm


----------



## useyourheadset (Jan 25, 2010)

got the financial aid information today. and let the waiting begin!


----------



## L@la (Jan 26, 2010)

AviQ, 

Thanks for all the info. 
It's nice of you to visit and help put our fears to rest. 
You mentioned there are only 10 PDs this year because some of the folks accepted could not afford to attend.
I can't imagine that's the reason the deadline for some disciplines was extended, since the extension happened long before FAFSA and other financial aid forms are due. 
However, you're the first to mention PDs. Can you give us your insight on what that program is like? That's what I applied for and it's good to hear from someone "on the inside". ;-)
Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Kieran (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like the interview calls have started on the East Coast. I got the call 2 days ago about an interview in February! I'm in NY and applied for Directing.

From reading last year's thread it seems like they schedule them over an extended period, so anyone who hasn't heard should not get worried yet. 

Good luck to everyone! Hope all of you get interviews!


----------



## Yiling (Jan 29, 2010)

Congratulations, Kieran, and good luck to your interview.

I wonder when they'll start to interview applicants for editing.
Still nervous, but I've started editing a new film.


----------



## L@la (Jan 29, 2010)

Kieran, 

I'm so happy for you! I wish you the best of luck on your interview. 

I'm also on the East Coast - waiting anxiously and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Neville26 (Jan 29, 2010)

Any on here that applied to MFA in Screenwriting to AFI heard anything regarding an interview that's not in NY/East Coast?  From West Coaster.


----------



## spike87 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fellow west coast screenwriting hopeful here...

Nothin yet!


----------



## Neville26 (Jan 29, 2010)

Phew.  Good to know, Spike.  Where else did you apply for Fall 2010 besides AFI for Screenwriting?


----------



## spike87 (Jan 29, 2010)

It looks like screenwriting applicants start getting their calls the 1st week of February...According to the 09 thread. Then again others got their calls in March and were accepted. I can't figure out the logic of this process.   

Strictly west coast: USC, UCLA and Chapman (planning on it at least). And you?


----------



## useyourheadset (Jan 29, 2010)

> It looks like screenwriting applicants start getting their calls the 1st week of February...



Nice to see other screenwriters on here! I applied to AFI, USC, UCLA, Chapman and NYU. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Neville26 (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh there is no logic to it, spike.  That's for sure.  But it can drive you mad trying to figure out the logic, sometimes.  I applied to a bunch: USC, UCLA, AFI, NYU, Northwestern, Columbia, Boston, Iowa (Film/Prod MFA), SFSU (MFA in Cinema) and UMIAMI (my last choice, I think).  Was thinking to apply to Pepperdine, which has a fairly new MFA in Screenwriting program (and I really like some of the profs there) but didn't.  But I still might.  Deadline is coming up soon.  

Good luck to you, too, useyourheadset.


----------



## Kieran (Jan 30, 2010)

assal,

I don't have anything online that's similar to the piece I sent them. To give you a better idea...It was a 15 minute short film that I completed in November. A drama about a father and his son on a trip to a New England pumpkin patch.

Good luck once again everyone!


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 1, 2010)

> Originally posted by useyourheadset:
> 
> Nice to see other screenwriters on here! I applied to AFI, USC, UCLA, Chapman and NYU.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Just sent application off to Pepperdine. NOW I'm done applying!


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 2, 2010)

When is Pepperdine deadline? March 1st? Maybe I should go through the hell and apply to one more school (was always thinking of applying to Pepperdine but i'm just tired of applying--applied to 10 schools already).  What are the requirements besides standard app/recs and what not, useyourheadset?


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> When is Pepperdine deadline? March 1st? Maybe I should go through the hell and apply to one more school (was always thinking of applying to Pepperdine but i'm just tired of applying--applied to 10 schools already).  What are the requirements besides standard app/recs and what not, useyourheadset?



Deadlines:

Fall 2010 Semester 
Early Decision (Fall): February 1 
Final Deadline: March 31 

So it appears its a rolling entry after Feb. 1. Here are the application materials needed, based off their website. It's an easy application if you've applied to other schools. The only negative is instead of a simple 2-3 page statement of purpose, its two 500 word essays of "tell us about you/why pepperdine" and "goals as a graduate student with film"

Pepperdine Application Materials:

Applicants for Screen & Television Writing 
Application and Application Fee: Please complete the online application for graduate admission and submit the $55 application fee. 
Official Transcripts: Submit one official transcript from each institution you have attended (including extension work). Please note: International transcripts need to be translated into English including all key information. 
Letters of Recommendation: Submit three letters of recommendation. These can be submitted online or mailed to the address below. Two letters should be academic and one should be personal. The personal reference may be from an employer, minister, or friend who is not related to you. 
Graduate Record Examination (GRE): The GRE is not mandatory for this degree program; however it is highly recommended and may be influential in the decision-making process for admission to the program. 
Statement of Purpose and Intent for writing as a vocation: Please limit this statement to 500 words. 
Resume: Writing Credits or Other Relevant Experience 
Script Writing Sample: The writing sample should follow standard format and should be a complete script. While sample lengths may vary widely depending on whether you submit a sitcom script, a television drama, or a full feature-length screenplay, submit no less than 25 pages and no more than 100. Please, no excerpts, plays, poems, fiction or journalistic work. Please send it to leslie.seah@pepperdine.edu electronically. 

All applicants must submit one official transcript from each institution you have attended.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 3, 2010)

Great. Thanks, useryourheadset!


----------



## Woo (Feb 4, 2010)

Just received a phone call for an interview in February. Directing program.


----------



## AviQ (Feb 4, 2010)

> Originally posted by L@la:
> AviQ,
> 
> Thanks for all the info.
> ...



Well they are extended for different reasons but remember that not only americans attend the school, and us internationals are not granted these kinds of scholarships and loans. So they extend just in case to get enough applicants just in case, or that seems to be the case.
Our PD's are wonderful guys and girls, sometimes I wished there were more of them because well I haven't been graced with having one insider to work on my shoot, but I enjoy them greatly. 
They're ALWAYS BUSY always working and always doing something that is very interesting, so if you want to work hard, this is the place.

LOL

Its always a good idea to offer yourself to crew on our films to see what is like, most likely you will be taken fast, and you will have the inside look from an insider. If you're around, I would most likely offer myself for the cycle films crews.

Avi


----------



## Matt Frank (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello all. I applied for cinematography and have received all of the same letters as everyone else, but no phone call for an interview yet. I am on the west coast. Please feel free to check out some of my work samples at  My Site I would love feedback. Good luck everyone.


----------



## L@la (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks again, Avi.

I would gladly offer my services, but I'm on the east coast and it would be one heck of a commute. ;-)

Just in case there's another production design applicant reading this, I was told last week that the committee had already picked which PD applicants would get an interview, but they had not started scheduling them yet. 
I called because I felt that the samples I submitted were rather short and wanted to know if I could submit additional materials. The answer was no, which leaves me with the sinking feeling that I'll not be among those interviewed.


----------



## agagnon87 (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone hear anything yet from the screenwriting MFA? I know it's probably still a little early but they said the interviews would start on the 22nd and that's in less than 2 weeks. Kinda nervous.


----------



## Kretze (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey guys!
I am Pau from Spain, applying to the MFA in Screenwriting (this is my second year). They called me yesterday and I am having the interview the 22nd.

But hey, last year I received this call two weeks later, so don't panic!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm MFA in Screenwriting and applied to AFI and have heard nothing yet.  But I live in LA, so I'm hoping they'll get to me last.


----------



## levimfs (Feb 11, 2010)

I just got the call yesterday, but I missed it and am trying to setup my appointment


----------



## Ben (Feb 11, 2010)

Just got a call for AFI Cinematography--for this discipline they are only having interviews in LA.


----------



## Silverlenz (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats...Ben...

SilverLenz


----------



## levimfs (Feb 11, 2010)

Setup an appointment for March first.


----------



## stellarphase (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone on the west coast apply to the editing program??


----------



## Ben (Feb 11, 2010)

Going March 5th


----------



## arka (Feb 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by Ben:
> Going March 5th



Best of luck Ben.

I've applied for cinematography too...
Wonder when they'll skim through international applicants.

I can see that the official nail chomping period has begun.


----------



## spike87 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just got the call for MFA screenwriting!


----------



## sanjuro (Feb 12, 2010)

Have those who applied to Directing gotten calls? I applied to Directing and I've gotten the letter, the emails, and that's it... Should I be worried?


----------



## why cinema (Feb 13, 2010)

I applied for directing too. They did not call me yet.


----------



## Juli (Feb 13, 2010)

How about producers?


----------



## L@la (Feb 13, 2010)

Ben, Levin, Pau, Spike...
Best of luck on your interviews! 
To the rest of you who are still waiting (like me), hang in there! 
I called and was told the process will go on for at least another two weeks. 
So far, I've only heard of folks in directing and screenwriting getting interviews. The e-mail did say they would schedule them "by discipline". 
I called to check on production design and was told they haven't even started calling anyone in that discipline. 
Talk about production design, is there anyone out there who applied? I'm starting to feel awfully lonely in this forum... ;-P


----------



## SKR (Feb 13, 2010)

I am going to LA to interview for cinematography March 1; does anyone have a sense of what we're expected to wear?  Thanks!  And good luck to everyone.


----------



## arka (Feb 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by SKR:
> I am going to LA to interview for cinematography March 1; does anyone have a sense of what we're expected to wear?  Thanks!  And good luck to everyone.



Congrats SKR!
Best of luck! 
Whatever happens... wear a smile...

Are there any other cinematography applicants who have or (like me) haven't heard?

I'm starting to worry a little.


----------



## Woo (Feb 14, 2010)

I got a call Feb 4th for an interview scheduled for Feb 27th. Directing program. No worries guys, there is plenty of time.


----------



## Matt Frank (Feb 15, 2010)

I also applied for Cinematography but have still not heard anything since the Financial Aid letter.   I am just hoping they are scheduling the local people last, but I am getting nervous.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 15, 2010)

i have applied for directing program too, no calls for me yet, has the notification period ended?


----------



## Kieran (Feb 15, 2010)

For everyone asking if the notification period has ended. My educated guess is that it's not even close to being over!

After looking over the AFI 2009 thread it appears they continued to set up interviews into March. Directing interview calls continued until the end of March. So it appears there could still be another month or more of notifications taking place.

I have my interview for Directing on February 23rd in NYC and it's approaching much faster than I'd like it to. I basically set up my interview on the first available date, so I will be certain to give feedback on what to expect and how many pounds I sweat off.

Congrats to all who received interviews and for ppl who have not, don't start worrying yet! There's still a long ways to go.

Is anyone else interviewing in NY?


----------



## The Teenage Head (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm interviewing in NY on the 23rd as well. However, they told me they would send the exact location via email and I'm still waiting on that email. Do you know exactly where in the city the interview will be taking place?


----------



## Kieran (Feb 16, 2010)

Teenage Head: My interview is at The Phillips Club, so yours most likely is as well. However, it may vary depending upon your discipline. I would call them or email them asap to obtain the necessary information and confirm your appointment. Good luck and maybe I'll see you there!

assal: yes, i am. Not sure about TH.


----------



## Juli (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey guys, 
Just wanted to let you know that I just got a call from AFI. I am an international applicant but currently living in NY so my interview was scheduled in NY. Producing program. The girl on the phone told me that interviews in NY for the producing discipline are taking place from Tuesday, March 2nd to Friday or Thursday (sorry, I don't remember) in the afternoon. She offered me two very early slots on Tuesday afternoon so it sounds as though they are just getting started on the calls for this discipline, so if anyone is waiting for that call, it's still early! BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dang, didn't see that coming.  At 5:15 a voicemail came through.  I thought for a moment..."Could it be?"  And sure enough, it was Jennifer from AFI.   Left a message, I left one back, we're playing tag now for when my interview for MFA in Screenwriting will be.  Woo-woo!  I guess the L.A. interviews are just beginning to be scheduled!


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Maliz (Feb 16, 2010)

Neville!! Congrats! IÂ´m really  happy for you!


----------



## spike87 (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats, Neville!


----------



## Kieran (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats Juli & Neville! 

Has anyone had a NYC interview with AFI before? 

It appears as though Directing Interviews are the week of Feb 23rd and then Producing is the week of March 2nd.

I'm assuming admissions staff members stay in NY for all weeks and one or two faculty members come for the week of their department's interviews.


----------



## alect006 (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats guys, good luck! Any international students heard anything yet??


----------



## arka (Feb 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by alect006:
> Congrats guys, good luck! Any international students heard anything yet??



Hey alect,

Moi International.

Haven't heard anything.

The guys on this forum are nice enough to say "it's just getting started" but I'm stupid enough to keep worrying.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you, Maliz!
Thank you, wyy123!
Thank you, spike!

I feel like you all are an extended family through all this.  I can come here, be slightly neurotic and I don't get strange glances (or if I do, I can't see them).   I'll let you know how it goes.  And Arka, don't worry...AFI highly values international students and I believe a majority of their students come from all over the world (they're known for this, in fact).  My friend from Brazil got in and was really late on getting a phone interview, I believe so not to worry.  Keep calm and carry on.


----------



## Kretze (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi guys!
congrats everybody that already heard!!

alect006, I am from Spain, I applied to Screenwriting and they called last week...But take it easy, this is a very long process.

good luck everybody


----------



## Yiling (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats to all whom have received interviews and wish you the best of luck.

alect & arka,
I'm also an international applicant. Haven't heard anything, either.
It seems that they are still receiving applications to editing program (which I applied to), so I guess all I can do is keep waiting.


----------



## Matt Frank (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats Neville. It is nice to see someone else from Pasadena get the call (though a little scary that I have not received one yet.) Hopefully I get the call today.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 17, 2010)

Matt! So nice to hear from another Pasadener.   I got the call late yesterday and I think they're still pushing through.  West Coast interviews are next week thru March 5th.  So you've got time.  I just schedule mine for next Tuesday, Feb. 23rd.  I think a few other people are that day as well, correct?   Anyway, I'm excited for it.  Really feel good/confident about it now.


----------



## Silverlenz (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats Nerville,

I knew you would get an invite. ....

SilverLenz


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 17, 2010)

have any east coast (not living in NYC) MFA  screening applicants been contacted for an interview yet?


----------



## rockie2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I live on the east coast (does GA count?) and I was called for MFA screenwriting last week...but chin up, I have a feeling they're making their calls in rounds so you're probably still fine, useyourheadset


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just got the call for Producing!


----------



## Silverlenz (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats Wyy123... Way to go


----------



## beezy16 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been on this site so much I figured I should post. I applied for AFI Directing and haven't heard anything yet... 

Congrats Wyy123!


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 17, 2010)

has the notification round in NYC ended for AFI Directing? Dang, no calls still... should i still be expecting it?


----------



## Yiling (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats wyy123!
Wish you the best of luck with your interview.


----------



## stellarphase (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay so when I got home today I forgot to turn my phone back to "ring" and so I missed a call from AFI but they left a message stating they had important info to go over with me...which I'm hoping means signing up for an interview,but I didn't even notice until now, which is well past 9pm so I guess I'm going to find out tomorrow! I really nervous it's a "hey we wanna thank you for considering us however we're sorry to inform you..." call.


----------



## alect006 (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't think anyone has the balls to make that call, which is why you always get rejection letters  I think it's probably safe to say you got an interview, so congrats 
Considering all you local students are still getting a lot of phone calls, it's probably way to early to start worrying.. *trying not to worry* :S


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks everybody!  

Apparently Mississippi constitutes an LA interview instead of a New York one.  I set mine for March 3rd, the other dates they listed were February 24-26, and March 3-5.  They listed a lot of time slots on March 3rd so there's still more calls to be had I believe (at least LA side).


----------



## stellarphase (Feb 17, 2010)

March 3rd that seems so soon! Oh well I will post tomorrow when I find out if I get an interview! Thanks alect006 I'm just a little paranoid haha.


----------



## why cinema (Feb 17, 2010)

congrats guys, i hope for you the best interviews. We are still waiting with a lot of hope... congrats again.
why cinema ?


----------



## JG86 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey guys.

I promised myself last year while I was fretting through the same process you're all fretting through right now that if I got into AFI I'd come back and try to allay some prospective applicants' fears.

Here goes:

Applied in 09' for Screenwriting.

Got the call for the interview on the last day of the window in which they said they'd call for interviews.

Got my notification for acceptance a full day after the last day of the window in which they said they'd call to inform applicants (so I thought I didn't get in)... and it was an email sent around 8 PM pacific time (I had kept track of when it was 5 PM in LA and assumed that was the end of the work day) - not a phone call.

At any rate, it's worth noting that several people from this board were accepted and that it was great to finally meet them in person after all the mutual fretting we did here together when the fall term started.

So, as someone who, like you, became an amateur statistician and interpreter of omens last year (is the notification process by last name? by state? etc.?) while I was waiting, I say empathetically: relax and good luck.

Also, if you come out to campus for an interview, feel free to send me a private message and maybe we can get a drink/coffee (the second most popular activity after filmmaking here) or something.

-JG


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 18, 2010)

got screenwriting interview!


----------



## agagnon87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Just got my screenwriting interview too!!


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 18, 2010)

i want to book my flight while they're still low, but really want to hear from UCLA. it would suck to interview a few days later and having to rebook flights.


----------



## yonkondy (Feb 18, 2010)

Got my call for AFI Screenwriting today at 3:30 pm EST and missed it!
I have to call the nice lady back tomorrow. What should I expect?
It's not a phone interview, is it? Or should I get ready to book my flight?

P.S. Does anyone have figures on how many get interviews versus how many get accepted?


----------



## stellarphase (Feb 18, 2010)

I have my interview set up for March 4th for editing! I already very nervous/excited, and honestly sort of sad I couldn't get the interview on a Friday but it seems like they're starting to fill up now. I do know that they still have slots open earlier on my day, and the day before as well as Monday the 8th so if you haven't received a call yet I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 19, 2010)

yonkondy, i have no idea. i'm also an MFA in Screenwriting applicant and am interviewing with AFI on tuesday, feb. 23rd.  i'll let you know how it goes.  i'm really excited for the interview.  love the spontaneity of interviews, in general, actually...maybe that's why?  

any MFA in screenwriting applicants to AFI that have already gone through with their interview with AFI care to share how it went?


----------



## Kretze (Feb 19, 2010)

> ave already gone throu


Hey Guys!
I did my phone interview last year and got in (but couldn't come to the USA to study because of financial problems.

The interview was a very infromal conversation with Tom Rickman and two other lecturers (I can't remember who...). We discussed a little of the application materials that I sent and talked about why screenwriting, what I wanted to do as a writer in the future...The typical stuff.
It was very nice and they were very helpful with all the questions I asked...

I'll try not to be very nervous and have a nice conversation with them

As somebody said before in this forum: if we have made it until here, this is all about being you and going for it.

Good luck everybody!!


----------



## L@la (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I got the call today for an interview! Yay! 
I'm really excited. 
I got the call at about 5:30 p.m. eastern time today. My interview will be on Friday in LA (apparently all production design interviews will be in LA and all will take place next week). 
They had time slots available from Tuesday on, which seems to indicate that they are not done scheduling them. 
So if you haven't gotten a call yet, don't give up hope!

Good luck everybody!!!


----------



## Matt Frank (Feb 19, 2010)

I just got the call for a cinematography interview. Woohoo. It seemed like a lot of the slots were still open, including 3 slots the day of my interview, so if you are still waiting for the call be patient. Good luck all


----------



## L@la (Feb 21, 2010)

Those of you who live in LA or know the city well, I'm looking for suggestions. 

I've never been there and my interview is next week. 

Can you recommend a good hotel? There appears to be no hotels within walking distance from AFI. 
I'm fine with renting a car, but I want to be within easy access of the school.

Thanks.


----------



## Yiling (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats L@la and all others. Best luck with your interview.

I haven't heard anything from AFI.
Has any international applicant received the notification?


----------



## Matt Frank (Feb 21, 2010)

L@la - 
I live in Pasadena (about 30 min from AFI), but the last time I was walking around Los Feliz where AFI is there were a few hotels that looked a little sketchy right near the school. However AFI is within easy walking distance to the Red Line of the LA subway.  Here is the subway map and AFI is right by the Hollywood & Western stop about 3 blocks North. Since you can also catch the Subway at LAX as well you could really stay anywhere along the subway line and be able to get to campus fairly easily. If you want to do any LA stuff not on the Subway though then you will need to rent a car. How long will you be in town?


----------



## Kieran (Feb 21, 2010)

Lola,

I lived in LA for awhile, but don't know too many hotels. The one recommendation I can make is the Beverly Laurel on Beverly and Fairfax in West Hollwood. It's a 15-20 minute ride to AFI, like 3 or 4 miles. The rooms are fairly cheap and were clean. Also, Swingers diner is right downstairs, which is delicious. Plus you are walking distance to a lot of places including The Farmers Market/The Grove, Beverly Shopping Center, Movie Theaters, etc...

I agree with Matt that as I remember hotels in the AFI area are kind of shady unless you want to pay big bucks.

You may be able to find something closer than the Bev Laurel, but that's the only good rec I know.

Hope it helps!

- kv


----------



## L@la (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Matt and Kieran for the suggestions. 

I'll arrive on Wednesday night and leave on Friday night. My interview is on Friday afternoon. 

Most of the hotels I found near the school looked, indeed, rather shabby. I found that surprising because I heard Los Feliz is a nice area. Am I wrong about that?

I think I will book something near the subway. I   just want to make sure I don't end up in a really bad neighborhood. 

Since this will be my first time in LA, I do want to take Thursday to look around town, so maybe I do need to rent a car. 

Did you guys have your interviews yet?


----------



## Matt Frank (Feb 22, 2010)

My interview is March 2nd

Los Feliz is nice, just the last block before campus on Western is not the best. It is not unsafe or anything though. 

Kieran suggestion of staying near the Grove is a good one if you are going to rent a car. That is a nice area that is convenient to entertainment, hollywood, the beach, and tons of shopping. No matter where you stay though just make sure you give yourself more than enough time for traffic, it can often take 30 minutes to just go a couple of miles on city streets so plan accordingly. I have spent a decent amount of time in Philly and the traffic does not even compare to here.

I hope your interview and your flight home are not too close together cause it could take anywhere from 20 minutes - 90 minutes to get from AFI to LAX depending on traffic. Good luck.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 22, 2010)

If anyone else is booking places to stay for an AFI interview, I'd highly recommend checking Pasadena out (near Old Town).  It's only about a 15-20 minute drive to AFI, as well (almost all freeway, which is a good thing) even though in mileage it's about 8-9.  But if you stay in Pasadena you can visit Old Town and lots of good restaurants nearby.  Maybe I'm bias, but yeah, this is a good place to visit.  Lots of USC & AFI MFA film students I know (and USC grad students in general) live in Pasadena, too.  So keep that in mind when/if you move out here for grad school.


----------



## Matt Frank (Feb 22, 2010)

Pasadena does rule. Before my wife and I moved out here 3 months ago (from PA) we stayed at the Sheraton in Paseo Colorado and fell in love with Pasadena, which is why we live there now. Amazing restruants, cool shops, and 3 nice theaters within walking distance. If you do stay in Pasadena, I am sure Neville or myself could recommend some good places to eat.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 22, 2010)

Here, here, Matt!  Definitely could.  Glad to hear mutual Pasadena love/support out here on th boards.


----------



## assal (Feb 22, 2010)

For everyone who is still waiting for a call from AFI for (directing) interviews at the East Coast, don't give up your hope yet!

I was called today by admissions to set up my appointment for NYC. They said they had still some slots for Sat. & Sun! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## HannahC (Feb 22, 2010)

L@la, a word to the wise: I've lived in LA and trust me, you don't want to rely on the subway to get around, esp. if you're wary of sketchy areas, because the subway can be pretty shady. It's not used nearly as much as the subway in NYC, and it's less efficient.


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyone know stats for screenwriters getting interviews? Is AFI like some schools where getting an interview means your "accepted" or "waitlisted" ?


----------



## Kieran (Feb 22, 2010)

Pasadena is definitely a sweet area. I used to live in Burbank and I'd head over to the Laemmle 7 to catch movies just about every week.

Lola: My interview is tomorrow afternoon. Will definitely give feedback on it.

Assal: Congrats!

Useyourheadset: I'm not positive, but I don't think it necessarily means your accepted or waitlisted. I've heard they accept about half the number they interview for each discipline. Not sure how accurate that is though.


----------



## findingisanend (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone!
I'm a perspective Production Design applicant and just had my interview yesterday. The interview went well and the staff that did the interview were insanely kind. There doesn't appear much to worry about. Just believe in you abilities. It seems they weigh personality on par with ability. Good Luck!


----------



## L@la (Feb 23, 2010)

So glad to see another production design applicant in this forum! Best of luck to you. 

To everybody who gave me advice, thanks. 
I booked a more centrally located hotel so I can check out the town a little bit. I also rented a car. Google tells me it's an 11 minute drive from AFI, which is not too bad.


----------



## jpsu (Feb 23, 2010)

First, let me introduce myself.  I am JP and I live in NYC.  Been working for ethnic television for the past 5 years and was working in corporate communications before my big move to the US.  I applied for the AFI Directing Program for Fall 2010 SY.  My interview is on the 25th.  
I have been following this thread for a while and have been very helpful.  

Anybody who had their interview today?

Here's a sample of my work...  

http://www.johnpaulsu.com/portfolio_happyanniv.html


----------



## Kieran (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

First, I want to say I am thoroughly impressed and grateful for the support everyone shows to one another  on this site. It definitely aided me through the process thus far. Today I had my interview in NYC for the Directing discipline.

Here was my experience:

Two interviewers, both very affable. We spoke about my creative submission for an extended period, my background, what I am currently doing for money & creatively, what I've been reading, and what movies I enjoy. We spoke a little bit about the program and other random topics as well. Overall the questions were fairly broad and they always seemed to have a positive attitude, trying to make me feel comfortable. Oh yes and they asked how I was planning to pay if I got in.

I wish I could give more specific information, but that was pretty much it. I had a good time, had some laughs, and we talked movies. If you're passionate and love this stuff it shouldn't be a problem. I was little nervous, but after 30 seconds with them I felt among friends. Hope this helps! Good luck to everyone!

- kv


----------



## stellarphase (Feb 23, 2010)

Kieran, thanks for sharing your experience, I know it makes me feel a little less nervous. Though I think I'm a bit more nervous about the traffic than anything else.


----------



## Yiling (Feb 23, 2010)

Finally, got a call for the interview this morning (I applied to Editing).
My phone interview will be on this Friday via phone.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Skeets (Feb 23, 2010)

If your interview is in LA, maybe try Best Western on Franklin.  It's not that close but it's only about a mile from campus and beneath is cafe 101 where you may find AFIish peope sometime between 12 and 2 AM consuming drunk munchies or in the morning before class.  Also, only a $7/8 cab ride to campus so...if you don't want to rent a car and don't want to walk up a ginormous, sweat inducing hill to your interview, it's possible from there.  If you want to know anything else about AFI/the area, lemme know...Good Luck!


----------



## stellarphase (Feb 24, 2010)

Congrats Yiling!Nice to see another editor on here! Good luck!


----------



## sanjuro (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey so I called the conservatory admissions office and asked if they were still making interview phone calls. The lady replied that they were going to through April, which  I thought was strange since the notification date is mid April I believe. Anyway, it left me feeling pretty hopeful. The discipline I asked her about was directing by the way, but I'm assuming  it goes for all the disciplines. Good luck folks


----------



## beezy16 (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks for the update sanjuro! good luck!


----------



## Yiling (Feb 25, 2010)

Just finished my phone interview (for editing) this morning (afternoon EST).

Both of the interviewers were very friendly and that relieved my nervousness. They asked: why AFI / interests besides films / films I've seen recently / have I traveled to the U.S.  They also asked questions regarding my previous experience and how I will pay for study. Then they explained the structure of the curriculum. Couldn't tell if it went well since I had to speak a second language.

To stellarphase, glad to see you here and wish the best of luck with your interview. Did you apply to other film schools?


----------



## 623productions (Feb 26, 2010)

Finished my interview for Producing too.
They said that yesterday was only the second day of interviews for Producers and that the notification date was March 15. 

Both the interviewers and the admissions staff were amazing. Side note: They take your photo when you get there!


----------



## stellarphase (Feb 26, 2010)

They take your picture 0_0 hadn't heard that one before! So I'm wondering are they all sitting down behind one big table when you walk in? The last school interview I did was like that and it made me feel awkward because they didn't stand up and I didn't know if I was supposed to go up to them and shake their hands or not?


----------



## eRicher (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, Im another editor who applied at AFI, really nervous about that phone call next week, any other editors here?


----------



## 623productions (Feb 26, 2010)

Stellarphase:

After you sign in at admissions, they take your photo and then you sit and wait your turn. Someone escorts you to the interview room. In my case (Producing), it was in a faculty office. Both of them stood to introduce themselves and shake my hand. They sat in chairs, and I sat on the couch in the office. It was a really friendly atmosphere.


----------



## jpsu (Feb 26, 2010)

Assal:

Did you do your interview in NYC?  Seems like we had similar experience.


----------



## Mrpels (Feb 27, 2010)

I got an interview email today. I will do a phone interview next tuesday. I applied for the Producing Program.


----------



## assal (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi JP, yes I interviewed in NY. So you think our experience is rather good? Did you apply anywhere else?


----------



## jpsu (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Assal,

Hmmm... I am not sure. I hope.  I felt good right after the interview. But obviously, anyone who is serious in getting this opportunity would unconsciously think about it over and over and over again.  And the problem with that is, you start realizing those moments that you think you could have done better.  

But hey, I think if you were sincere, thoughtful, and comfortable during your interview, that's all that matters. Coz according to a friend of mine, it's hard to figure what they're really looking for.  How long did yours last?

I applied to NYU, too. But based on my conversation with an NYU Tisch professor, he and I think I would be a better fit at AFI since I have been working in the industry for the past 5-8 years.  How about you?


----------



## eRicher (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all,

Ok, finally finished reading all of the posts in this forum.  As an AFI prospective fellow, couldn't feel more relieved to know that there are actually others who feel exactly the same I do, nervous/anxious and with all sorts of other feelings mixed over.  Can't wait for my phone interview (editing) on March 2nd... I'd like to thank everyone for their support and sharing of experiences.

See you soon.. (hopefully)


----------



## Kieran (Feb 27, 2010)

JPSU,

I think we are in the same exact boat. I've been working in different avenues of the film & tv industry for the past 4 or 5 years and went to undergrad for film & tv. That's the main reason I chose AFI. From what I've been told AFI doesn't start from square one and because of the specific disciplinary study you have to know exactly what you want to do.

Good luck to all those who have interviews coming up this week!


----------



## stellarphase (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you 623productions! That makes me less nervous!


----------



## L@la (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello all, 

I just wanted to reiterate some of the things you guys have already mentioned about the interview process. 
My interview was on Friday and it was truly a wonderful experience. Everyone was incredibly nice and supportive and obviously very passionate about their craft. 
I was, of course, very nervous at first. Because I was worried about the famed LA traffic, I got there very early. I had to wait for about a half hour, so I was chatting with the administrative assistant at the admissions office. She told me they are still in the process of scheduling interviews, so if you didn't get one, don't give up hope yet. They do it by discipline, but also by schedule and location, so there are a lot of logistics to be worked out. 
I got a tour of the campus before my interview started. That, to me, was the most nerve wracking part of the process. The instructor who gave me the tour was a former architect and told  me many students in production design come from a similar background. They had asked me to bring samples of model-making and draftsmanship and I have done neither. As a result, I started feeling like my perspective drawings were not going to be adequate. 
However, once we started the interview, I immediately felt better. We even had a few laughs. 
That's because it became clear to me that your approach to filmmaking and storytelling are just as important to them as the tools you use to do the job. You can learn to use a tool, but creativity has to come from within. 
Even if I don't get in, I'll be glad to have had  this wonderful discussion about the role of a production designer and filmmaking in general. 
They mostly wanted to know about my background and approach to production design, but they also asked about how I planned to pay for it. 
At the end, I asked a few questions, including how many applicants they received. This year, the directing and cinematography disciplines received about 500 applications each.
My advice is be yourself, relax, show how passionate you are about your craft and have fun.
Best of luck to all of you and thanks to all the  support you've all shown each other in this forum. I expect to have to rely on it again when   I'm biting my nails waiting to see if I got in.


----------



## Kieran (Feb 28, 2010)

Glad to know it went well L@la! Yeah, they definitely seem to focus on each persons creative voice in the interviews, which is great. Wow, 500 for each of those disciplines... I didn't realize there were that many. I know last year people said they interview roughly double the amount they accept. Did you happen to ask them about those numbers as well?


----------



## jpsu (Feb 28, 2010)

yes kieran. that's what a friend of mine told me as well. by any chance, do you have a website where i can see your works as well?


----------



## Kieran (Feb 28, 2010)

JPSU,

Here is a link to a teaser trailer of the short I submitted to AFI.  Great Adventure Teaser

That's the only recent work I have online as of now. Currently building my website and trying to improve upon the self promotional aspects of this industry. Hopefully, the teaser will give you a feel for my style, but it's only like 30 seconds. I had to make it for a festival I submitted to. Anyway, I hope you enjoy. Let the long wait to mid April begin...


----------



## jpsu (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Kieran, I like the teaser to your short. Looks very promising. 

So far, based on your work and assal's, all of us have different styles/aesthetics reflective of our distinct culture/influence.    Hope it works out for all of us.


----------



## dcmarks (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey guys,

Since there don't seem to be many cinematographers on this forum, I thought I'd share some thoughts about my interview.  I had my interview in LA today - I was interviewed by Stephen Lighthill, the head of the cinematography dept. and a recent AFI grad (whose name I forget).  They were both very nice and casual, and only asked me a few questions (which DPs do I like, how will I pay, how I heard about AFI?).  The rest was me asking them questions.  I was pretty nervous throughout, but tried to keep things conversational - we laughed a few times and the overall vibe was chill.  I met some really cool prospective students in the waiting room and  hope to see you guys come fall!


----------



## JBertain (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello all,

I've been following this thread for a while now, and thought it was time to post. This site's been both comforting and unnerving, but interesting nonetheless. I'm a directing applicant from L.A. and haven't heard anything yet. 

From what I've seen on here, it seems like most on the thread have been called to set up interviews. Does anyone know? Has the time for these calls passed? 

Anyhow, you've all been very helpful and the best of luck to everyone (especially those without a call yet    ). 


If anyone wants to see one of my submitted films, I'd love to get feedback. 

http://www.vimeo.com/9837877


Cheers All.


----------



## Matt Frank (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the recap dcmarks. My interview for Cinematography is tomorrow so it is interesting to hear that Stephen Lighthill is doing the interviews himself. Hopefully I will see you there in the fall.


----------



## HannahC (Mar 1, 2010)

Have any producing applicants had their interviews yet? If so, do tell...


----------



## Kieran (Mar 1, 2010)

assal - I only applied to AFI, so unfortunately I won't find out any earlier than the notification date. That's nice of them though.

jpsu - thanks! I finally got a chance to sit down and watch everyone's films and was thoroughly impressed. Definitely a lot of talented folks on these forums. I agree that we all have very different aesthetics. They seem to very much represent are cultural differences, which I love.

JB - I don't think interview calls are over by a long shot. Last year they called in directing applicants up until the beginning of April.

HannahC - I think Producing ints started on Tues or Weds last week. I thought one person posted about it if you look back in the forum.


----------



## sanjuro (Mar 1, 2010)

hey JB, I don't know iif you saw my post earlier, but I'm also a directing applicant from LA. I called the admissions office and they said they were going to be making calls through April. Hope that makes you feel better, it did for me! Good luck fellow Los Angelino



> Originally posted by JBertain:
> Hello all,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now, and thought it was time to post. This site's been both comforting and unnerving, but interesting nonetheless. I'm a directing applicant from L.A. and haven't heard anything yet.
> ...


----------



## kayks (Mar 1, 2010)

hey everyone! i'm also from los angeles and applied for the directing discipline and have heard nothing from afi! i actually had a dream that i got a call for an interview this morning and i had to check my phone when i got up to clarify. i can't imagine another month of this.


----------



## arka (Mar 2, 2010)

Applied for cinematography... no news yet


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 2, 2010)

Are there any current AFI Fellows that can talk about the program? Any screenwriters?

Thanks!


----------



## L@la (Mar 2, 2010)

Kieran, 

I did not ask about how many people interviewed make it in. 
I know that 500 applicants seems like a lot, but if you made it to the interview, that's a great sign. 
Those are the numbers only for the most sought after disciplines, like directing or cinematography. I was told some of the other disciplines get less than 100.  
For those of you still waiting, they definitely did not finish scheduling them. 
The secretary was on the phone dealing with interview scheduling issues the entire time I was waiting (about a half hour). And she told an applicant on the phone that the process was still going on for at least the first two weeks of March. 
Hang in there, folks. There's still hope.


----------



## 623productions (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep. I had mine last Thursday which was the second day of interviews, the first day was Monday. 



> Originally posted by HannahC:
> Have any producing applicants had their interviews yet? If so, do tell...


----------



## Matt Frank (Mar 2, 2010)

I just finished my interview and I think it went fairly well. I do not have any new advise for the people still waiting to do their interviews which has not already been said. It is a very informal conversation, the will talk about your inspirations, why you want to go to AFI and how you will pay for it. 

Also to reiterate they are still scheduling interviews (the admissions office was doing this while I was waiting) so if you have not been called yet be patient. 

I asked them when the cinematographers would know and they said by the end of the month, so it looks like the March 15th date has slipped, at least for Cinematography.


----------



## Mrpels (Mar 2, 2010)

I just had my phone interview for the Producing Program. I think it went well. They told me they are interviewing around 70 people.


----------



## yc (Mar 2, 2010)

hi, 
I just had my phone interview too.
I'm applying for the directing.
My english isn't that good, so I was so nervous.
We talked about filmmakers I like(for long time), why AFI, plan to pay the money. The interview took about 30min. and they asked me about my portfolio. It was good experience and I made my mind up to study english harder!

Hope to see you all in Fall!Good luck!

PS to Mrpels
You're in Incheon! glad to meet you!


----------



## Kieran (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info Lola! For some reason I forgot to ask any questions about the number of applicants and so forth. 

Assal: I think you are correct that they don't do east coast interviews through April. According to last year's forum people either had to go to the west coast or do the interviews by phone in late March/early April.  Also, I forgot to answer your question before. No, I was not the DP. I wrote and directed it. I did DP all the second unit stuff though, which a few shots are from in the trailer.


----------



## Mrpels (Mar 2, 2010)

YC! nice to meet you, too! I'm a Spanish exchange student at INHA. I think we should hang out sometime, maybe celebrate if we get into any grad school with a bottle of Soju! And if we don't get in, that's just as good an excuse to drink soju!


----------



## yc (Mar 2, 2010)

Mrpels!
I thought you're korean. Spanish! nice to meet you!
yeh, let's hang out.
Celebrating for admission must be perfect.
I don't want to think about another option. haha;;
I graduated Hanyang.
Let's keep it touch!

                   my email : luhcnoey@gmail.com


----------



## L@la (Mar 3, 2010)

long wait ahead... fighting the urge to get nervous... trying to look on the bright side... gave it my best shot... out of my hands now... met great people along the way... visited LA for the first time...

It's going to be a long wait until April 15. ;-P


----------



## L@la (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Assal, 

I had mine on Friday.
They were really nice and I felt it went well, but you never know... 

I can't imagine having to pick between so many talented applicants. I certainly don't envy their job. 

Now I'm just nervous and trying not to think about it too much. I'm obviously failing miserably at it.


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well just got back from my interview for Producing.  I thought it went really well up til the end.  Neil laid out the three decisions AFI has to make: acceptance, rejection, or wait-listing.  He went really in-depth with wait listing which scared me.

But we'll see.  They were really nice but they did ask me a number of times if I thought I was more suited for the screenwriting program, but I kept assuring them that producing was where I wanted to be.

We'll see in a couple weeks I guess.


----------



## Stadream (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm a new poster but wanted to take the time to thank everyone who has posted their experiences here.  

I completed the undergrad program at UCLA and am a producing applicant for the AFI.  My interview is on Friday and the comments here really help.

I'm a returning student - this is a second career for me and I'm wondering if everyone else is right out of college or took time off to work?  

Also I'm wondering how many of you who applied to the AFI know graduates who told you about what the program is like?  Anyone?


----------



## Matt Frank (Mar 3, 2010)

Stadream - 

I finished my undergrad in 2004 and have spent the last 4.5 years working. I applied to AFI in 2004 but was not accepted and did not get an interview (I was not ready at all so they made the right decision)

A friend of mine went through the editing program at AFI and has great things to say about it, he is currently an assistant editor on CSI NY so he is moving up fairly quickly since graduating.


----------



## Kieran (Mar 3, 2010)

wyy - If the interview went really well and you asserted that Producing is where you want to be, I'm sure you have a great chance.

StarDream - I finished my undergrad in 06' and have worked in various parts of the industry since that time. As a Director's Asst. in LA, hand held camera op in NY, etc. Some ppl may be ready to go into a program like AFI right out of undergrad, but I definitely would not have been.

One of my former profs was a Directing Fellow there, I know an Editor who loved the program and edits features now with fellows from his class, and a recent Screenwriting grad. All had varied experiences, but they were positive ones.


----------



## Stadream (Mar 3, 2010)

One of the screenwriting profs at the AFI was a guest lecturer at UCLA in our production program - he raved about the AFI.  Particularly about the collaboration and the hands on work that it involves, (very unlike UCLA's program).

Best of luck to everyone!  I hope this thread will be the introduction to people we'll all be meeting next year at school.


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey stadream,

Can you elaborate on 'collaboration' and 'hands on'?
How is UCLA structured? I've heard about the 'script every 6 weeks' approach.
I'm interviewing for both in the next 8 days.

-Jon


----------



## the.rainmaker (Mar 4, 2010)

hi all...
im an international applicant to both the editing and producing programs. i got an interview call yesterday for the editing program - and i was told that there was just 1 slot left (not sure what that means)

im going to be interviewed next tuesday evening, 9th march, by phil linson and sonya polonsky...were any of you interviewed by them? how did it go?

still fingers crossed, biting nails about USC, AFI and UCLA producing programs...good luck everyone!


----------



## eRicher (Mar 4, 2010)

the.rainmaker,

Yup, I was interviewed on tuesday by Phil and Sonya, for the editing program, both very easy going and interested in every detail ur saying.  
Everything went fine (at least that's what I try to think, ha) and though it was a rather long interview (bout 25-30min) but nothing to worry about, its a good conversation...

I wonder about that 1 slot left they mentioned to you... Â¿? I guess they meant the available times for interviews, so maybe u didn't had the chance to choose intervew day/times but rather set it up for the 9th of march.

Anyway, good luck, and any question just let me know!


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey everybody,
I interviewed for Screenwriting today in NYC. Went great. About 30 minutes.
They said we will hear between March 15th and April 15th.
Good luck (waiting that long)...


----------



## assal (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Yonkondy, happy to hear it went well!Could you give more details, please?thx


----------



## agagnon87 (Mar 5, 2010)

Not that this means anything whatsoever in terms of getting in, but I had a very different experience than with what people are saying at my interview yesterday. 

Mine was almost an hour, like over 50mins. And it was mostly the two guys and I just conversing about making movies and they really didn't ask me the general questions so much as they told me about their experience there and asked me how I would fit in.  I figure its mostly due to my experimental/avant-garde background. 

Also, they didn't ask me how I was going to pay for it. Idk if that's a bad sign or not...guess we'll see in 2 weeks. Good luck guys!


----------



## stellarphase (Mar 5, 2010)

I had my interview, have to say everyone there was really nice so I wasn't nervous until the interviewer's started asking me questions I wasn't completely prepared for. They didn't ask me how I was going to pay though, they asked if I was aware of the tuition cost. Also I had to wait a loooong time even though I showed up 15 mins early, I didn't get out til maybe 2 hours later. It wasn't as laid back as some of the other had posted for me unfortunately, so I'm not too sure how I did. Basically they asked me why AFI, why not just work my way up through the industry and if I was aware of the cost of living in L.A. 
So good luck everyone who still have their interviews! It was still a very nice experience and still a pretty good interview.


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 5, 2010)

Assal (and everyone else),

I prepped for the questions from what I read on here. It was for Screenwriting.

They began by seeing if I had any questions for them. In their response they worked in how accomplished most students at AFI are.
Then 'How do you plan on paying?'

Then 'What do you read?' They might have recognized this as a weakness (thankfully I've been working on it over the past year).
I gave a bang-up response that included Pearl S. Buck's 'The Good Earth', and the absurd 1937 Paul Muni version.

Then I worked in my current script, how I'm modeling it after 'Lawrence of Arabia', and then I mentioned a series of screenwriting books that have revolutionized my writing.
They had no idea what I was talking about!
I had to explain the approach, point by point - which they ate up.

Then the gentleman asked me my favorite pro football team - which was the same as his! Apparently no one had gotten it all day.

Then it was a question about my interest in directing, which I mentioned on my AFI application (AFI required a reel, which USC doesn't). I was honest with my response. I thought they appreciated hearing a real answer related to my school deliberation.

It went well.


----------



## assal (Mar 5, 2010)

waiting another 6 weeks sounds like torture.


----------



## L@la (Mar 5, 2010)

Agagnon,

My interview was also very long, nearly 90 minutes. 

That could be a good or bad thing, I'm not sure. 

They may have less people to interview for production design, since they accept less people for that discipline. It could just mean they have more time to devote to each interviewee.


----------



## Yiling (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi rainmaker,
I'm also an international applicant to the editing program.
You can find my previous post about my phone interview.
Like eRicher said, it was more like a conversation and nothing to worry about.

Good luck!


----------



## the.rainmaker (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks eRicher and Yiling...

did they discuss your visual submission in much detail? my dvd has 3 short films and 1 feature film trailer...very very varied styles. i am a bit worried about coming across as a scatterbrain, and having to explain that in the interview.

its been a long time since i've given an interview, especially on the phone...so im a bit more neurotic than usual


----------



## hayleymae (Mar 5, 2010)

Sooo i totally wish that I had known about this site two weeks ago when I had my interview and could have prepped, but i'm happy i found it now! 

But ya, I'm a senior film student at USC graduating in may (yay!) and applying to AFI for screenwriting. I had my interview on Monday, February 22nd in LA ... It was a lot like other people have described there experiences as well: more like a passionate conversation than a rigorous question/answer session. Anyways, good luck to everyone; wishing for the best!


----------



## Ben (Mar 5, 2010)

had my cinematography interview today, it was great but felt sort of unusual--we talked about my reel--specific scenes, why i chose to light things the way i did--and then i asked them questions for about a half hour. ended up sticking around for about 6 hours, seeing a former cinematography fellow's screening/masterclass, and then a cinematography crit class...unusual but wonderful place.


----------



## Yiling (Mar 6, 2010)

rainmaker,
We did talk about my visual submission, but not in detail. Phil made some comments about one of my visual samples (I sent two documentaries). 
I think anything you have to elaborate is much about knowledge and concepts you might have known in your mind. Just imagine that you'll be exchanging experience and perspectives with other editors. 
Good luck!


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 6, 2010)

had screenwriting interview in LA. went great, last about an hour. very casual conversation about how/why we all love to write. also asked about my financial situation (how I'd afford school).

After talking to them, AFI is definitely at the top of my list. But I still hope to hear good things from USC.


----------



## L@la (Mar 6, 2010)

They are conducting interviews on Saturdays? 
Also, does anyone know if other schools have already started sending out acceptance/rejections?


----------



## 623productions (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes.

Both USC's Animation and Screenwriting programs have started emailing acceptances.

USC's Stark program mailed out rejections postmarked "Feb 27".


----------



## eRicher (Mar 8, 2010)

rainmaker, 

similar to  Yiling's experience at the interview, I had two shortfilms sent, and we talked about one of them, it was Sonya who made some questions, basically about the storytelling and the interaction with the director / how was it, good, bad, etc.

Yet again, nothing too specific about the submissions, just as if you were showing ur visual submissions to someone who is interested in your work, no prep needed.

I guess the only bad part is having to wait a LOT of time for acceptance or...


----------



## L@la (Mar 8, 2010)

Maltese, 

Great name, by the way. I love that film. 
When you said you know of one person who got into the screenwriting program, were you talking about AFI or USC?


----------



## Matt Frank (Mar 9, 2010)

God this wait is pretty tough. I am just trying to stay busy, but I keep checking this forum to see if there is any news. How are the rest of you dealing with it?


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 9, 2010)

Just trying to stay busy also, I have six more days until they call with the news.  I'm worried and just trying to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## L@la (Mar 9, 2010)

I have to wait until April 15 and I'm very nervous. 
Trying not to think about it, but I just can't help it.


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 9, 2010)

> Originally posted by wyy123:
> Just trying to stay busy also, I have six more days until they call with the news.  I'm worried and just trying to keep my mind occupied.



Does AFI call those accepted? Or is it a letter?


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 9, 2010)

They told me they would call with the answer no matter what.


----------



## Matt Frank (Mar 9, 2010)

It looks like the have updated the dates that people will hear. On this page it says March 15 - April 15 for cinematography http://www.afi.com/education/c...tory/admissions.aspx

but when they e-mailed me in January it said March 15th

So we may be waiting a little longer than anticipated.


----------



## Matt Frank (Mar 9, 2010)

^Can we stop the advertising please?


----------



## findingisanend (Mar 9, 2010)

Trying not to think about 4 more weeks of waiting...


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 10, 2010)

Does AFI interview everyone for the Directing program that they accept? If so have those interviews happened yet?


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe so beezy, I think interviews have been ongoing for a little while but I'm not sure if they're still doing them.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 10, 2010)

Beezy,
I'm a directing applicant and I haven't been interviewed or contacted.

I'm assuming the worst, but nice things may happen!

Good luck


----------



## L@la (Mar 10, 2010)

The conservatory admissions website says interviews began the week of February 22nd and are conducted through mid-April, so don't give up hope! 

Notification letters will be dated March 15 for cinematography and producing, according to the website. 
Screenwriting notifications will be from March 15 through April 15 and the rest of us have to wait until April 15. 

I wonder how folks who have applied to multiple programs are dealing with it. I understand some schools like NYU and USC have already sent out letters of acceptance/rejection and require a deposit. 

Even if I don't get in, I'm glad I applied. I met some wonderfully talented people through this forum!


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks guys, hopefully some good news happens soon....


----------



## Kieran (Mar 11, 2010)

Good luck to Producing, Cinematography and Screenwriting applicants! Notifications look like they'll begin to go out on Monday. Is this the first time they've given a one month window for notifications? (Cinematography & Screenwriting.) In the past it's always been within a 5 or 6 day window I believe, so there's not as much agonizing.

If ppl have not gotten calls yet I definitely would not give up hope as L@la mentioned! From reading other grad school threads it seems like some programs have shorter windows for interviews. This does not seem to be the case at AFI according to previous years.

Good luck and hopefully some good news starts spreading come Monday!


----------



## arka (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrats to all the ones who got the calls and who will get notifications...

I still haven't got an interview call 

hoping for the best and prep'ing for the worst


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 12, 2010)

Have the Directing applicants gotten word yet?


----------



## HannahC (Mar 12, 2010)

Update to all:
I'm a producing applicant, FYI.
I got a call for an interview (had to go to NYC for it) about 2 weeks ago. Had the interview this past Saturday (the 6th).
Got a call this Tuesday to schedule yet ANOTHER interiew -- this time a phone interview with the head of the department. Had that interview 2 days ago, it lasted about 20 mins, kind of a follow-up to the New York interview, talking about myself, and basically things you'd expect to talk about regarding AFI and producing.
They said if I'm in or waitlisted, I'll get a call Monday.

Just wondering: how many other (producing) applicants have done the interview (in LA or NYC in the past couple weeks) and then had to do yet another interview (on the phone) w/ Neil Caston? I'm trying to figure out exactly where I stand in all this. I  mean, it's great they keep calling me...but I have no clue how many people they've narrowed it down to. I guess they're trimming it down and eliminating the last few applicants that don't make the cut. 

If anyone has updates, please share!


----------



## Mrpels (Mar 12, 2010)

I was interviewed once on the phone by AFI Producing Program about 10 days ago. I know about other person who was called for an second round of interviews but she said no because she had been  already admitted at another school she liked more. Now I'm worried because I didn't get a second call  and what that might mean...


----------



## Alexmarquez (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi guys!  I'm new to this forum, and I think it's great!  I'm an international applicant for the directing program.  A question for you guys who already got the interview call and had the interview in LA:  What's the dress code?  How where your interviewers dressed?  How where you guys dressed?  I know it may not sound important, but I would really really appreciate it if you guys could answer on this.   Thanks!  And good luck to all!


----------



## stellarphase (Mar 13, 2010)

I didn't dress up too much, but every guy I saw there did have some sort of suit on,(I'm female btw) but some girls showed up in jeans and t-shirts and my interviewers weren't dressed up at all so I'd say whatever you're comfortable in  if you're not comfortable dressing up.


----------



## AviQ (Mar 14, 2010)

We dress pretty laid back at AFI, although, I smiled inwardly when I walked into admissions office and saw one of you dressed on a suit... ah the nerves!
LOL
I'm a producing fellow, and I gotta admit we're the only ones that pull off the let dress fancy thing, everyone else its pretty jeans and tshirt thing... just try to smell nice, it is so appreciated!
I know much of the interview process is done but some things i gotta say about interviewers:
Betsy and Neil (Producing) Best people in the world! Super sweet! Super Professional!  Neil produced Back to the Future, that is just super awesome!
Bob Mandel (Directing) he's the dean, quiet, but also such a nice person to talk film with! Do not get intimidated by him, he's great!

Steven Lighthill (DP) super cool guy, really appreciates people that are smart about their likes and choices and really appreciates personality.

Joe Garrity (Production design) This guy is super knowledgeable... head of PD... he wants to get people that can make this discipline great, so be great and you'll make an impression!

Gill Dennis (Screenwriting) One of the coolest dudes ever! He wrote walk the line among other things... you will honestly love him forever, I do, one of the best teachers we got.

Hope to see your faces around campus in the fall!

Avi


----------



## AviQ (Mar 14, 2010)

ALSO
I'm producing my cycle 3 next weekend (march 20th to 23rd) 
If you're in the LA area, and want to celebrate you getting into AFI and catching a drift of your life next year... come and crew for me!!!!!

I need PA's!!

so private message me if you're up for it!


----------



## leemyoung (Mar 14, 2010)

I may have been that guy you saw in the suit.  I'm not sure how common it is to wear one.  I did feel a little overdressed.

  I applied for the cinematography program.  The first question they asked was why I wanted to go to AFI.  They then asked me who my favorite cinematographers were.  They then asked me how I was going to pay for it.  They seemed very content with my answer.  They also knew that I had worked on an AfI shoot a few weeks earlier and asked me what I thought about the experience.  They did point out that I was on the younger side (23) and that if I was to get in they would like me to go to a lighting workshop in the summer.  They also recommended that I stay and attend one of the classes.  Steven Lighthill pointed out that even though they have a high percentage of students who get jobs right after they graduate,  LA is a tough place and you have to be tenacious  to get work. He said that I may be more comfortable in a place like New York after graduating because they usually make better movies.  I told him that my previous perception of LA was mostly form "Annie Hall", but I was actually enjoying LA quite a bit and would have no problem living there long term.  He also pointed out that he was very impressed by one of the recommendation letters.  We never discussed my reel.  The whole interview was about 45 minutes to an hour. 

 I stayed for a world cinema class.  During the class, we watched the french film "The Prophet", which was terrific.  I feel the interview went fairly well.  Everyone was extremely friendly and I felt as comfortable as possible given that I tend to be on the neurotic side.  Anyways, I hope this helps someone.  To those who have already been accepted: Does this seem like I'm being seriously considered?  Anyways, good luck to everyone!  This wait is killing me.


----------



## agagnon87 (Mar 15, 2010)

Just received an email about a half hour ago, accepted to 2010-11 AFI Screenwriting MFA!!!!!!


----------



## spike87 (Mar 15, 2010)

Me too!!!


----------



## HannahC (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone heard from producing yet?


----------



## ALowBlow (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought we were supposed to get calls re screenwriting. Did anyone get a call or was it just an email? Want to have all my bases covered. hhaha... ;-) Good luck everyone!


----------



## spike87 (Mar 15, 2010)

E-mail w/acceptance. Said they'd follow up with a call and official letter also


----------



## ALowBlow (Mar 15, 2010)

Cool, thanks Spike. Now I'll be glued to my email for the rest of the day.


----------



## HannahC (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got acceptance email from AFI Producing!


----------



## 623productions (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got admitted to the Producing Program via email but will be declining as I have already committed to Stark.


----------



## HannahC (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep, Hannah Chipman. Did you get accepted into the producing program too?


----------



## ALowBlow (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats to all that call the call! (unintentional rhyme...ha) Still waiting to hear something...and it needs to hurry up. My fingers are hurting from logging into my email every 2 seconds to check.


----------



## assal (Mar 15, 2010)

> Hannah Chipman


No Hannah, I'm a directing applicant and had my interview about three weeks ago at the East Coast. I'll add you


----------



## assal (Mar 15, 2010)

I think I found you


----------



## HannahC (Mar 15, 2010)

No search results came up, Assal. You can find me though, if you like -- there are only like 8 Hannah Chipmans on facebook, and I'm the one at UVa.


----------



## Mrpels (Mar 15, 2010)

I received the acceptance email!! I'm still waiting for UCLA Producers Program! It's very early in the morning in Asia and I have nobody to hug it out!!!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got an email telling me I'm accepted into the AFI Conservatory program as a Screenwriting Fellow.  Woowoo!  Happy.  AFI is such a great place.  Congrats to others who've been accepted, too.


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> Just got an email telling me I'm accepted into the AFI Conservatory program as a Screenwriting Fellow.  Woowoo!  Happy.  AFI is such a great place.  Congrats to others who've been accepted, too.



congrats Neville!


----------



## assal (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey conbgratulations screenwriters and producers!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you, useyourheadset. It's nice to get that personal shoutoutcongrats.    Feeling the love on the forums.  Woooo-woo.


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 15, 2010)

Way to go Neville26. You are on fire...Any idea where you want to go?


----------



## youthquake (Mar 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> Thank you, useyourheadset. It's nice to get that personal shoutoutcongrats.    Feeling the love on the forums.  Woooo-woo.



YEAH way to go Neville!!!!


----------



## Ben (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got the call from Stephen Lighthill chair of the cinematography department. Couldn't stop nervously laughing as he said "you know this is the call right?"


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 15, 2010)

email with acceptance. excited! If there are any screenwriting fellows who are either currently attending, or have already graduated, that read this message in a bottle, I'd love to hear from you. pls pm me. (or post here if you prefer).


----------



## Matt Frank (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats to everyone who has been accepted so far. I am still waiting on a phone call or e-mail nervously.


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by Matt Frank:
> Congrats to everyone who has been accepted so far. I am still waiting on a phone call or e-mail nervously.



same!


----------



## Kieran (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, this is awesome. Seems like a lot of people on these forums have already received the call/email. Congrats to all those who got accepted! And good luck to the Screenwriting, cinematography, and producing apps still waiting!

If people on here keep getting accepted it'll definitely be a supportive group of ppl at AFI! April 16th notifications seem so far away for us Directors...haha.


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well just got wait-listed for Producing.  This is my number one so we'll see what happens.


----------



## 623productions (Mar 15, 2010)

wyy123, maybe my declining of the offer will let you in : ) keep the faith!



> Originally posted by wyy123:
> Well just got wait-listed for Producing.  This is my number one so we'll see what happens.


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 15, 2010)

If that happens, the first film I will get made will be called "Wyy123 Doing Little Dance to Thank 623productions"


----------



## ajaralive (Mar 15, 2010)

I just discovered this site and it's great!. I am an editing applicant who had my interview last week. Can I assume that all those who got interviewed on this forum (from disciplines such as screenwriting,producing expecting notifications from March 15th) have gotten accepted? Has anybody gotten a rejection from AFI?


----------



## leemyoung (Mar 15, 2010)

Today I was accepted into the cinematography program.  I'm very excited and a little terrified.  

I look forward to working with those of you who were already accepted and good luck to those who are waiting.


----------



## 623productions (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds good. 
I feel awful drafting my letter declining the offer because I had such a good time at the interview, but knowing that it means one more of you can get in makes me feel better.

Good luck to those who are still waiting and congrats all around!



> Originally posted by wyy123:
> If that happens, the first film I will get made will be called "Wyy123 Doing Little Dance to Thank 623productions"


----------



## DJMcC (Mar 15, 2010)

I also was accepted into the cinematography program. I got the email/call earlier today. Can't wait to meet all of you and I look forward to making great films! 

I'm sure more people will get the call tomorrow


----------



## levimfs (Mar 16, 2010)

got accepted to screenwriting?


----------



## levimfs (Mar 16, 2010)

dont know why I put the question mark...


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 16, 2010)

levimfs that gave me a good laugh, I pictured someone saying that with an increasingly higher voice and raising their hands in the "I dunno" position.


----------



## L@la (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats to all who got accepted!
This is truly exciting. 

I won't get an answer until April, but seeing the forum light up with cheerful messages takes the edge off the wait and puts a smile on my face. 

Looking forward to seeing who else gets the call today. Best of luck to those of you still waiting. Your turn will come!


----------



## eRicher (Mar 16, 2010)

Good luck to everyone expecting call/email today !! please share with us, I still have to wait one more month...


----------



## AviQ (Mar 16, 2010)

Congratulations New AFIers!!

Looking forward to being someone's 2nd year mentor next year!

Some recommendations:

We went and opened an AFI group at Facebook when we started getting out acceptances last year and then another forum thread for the ones accepted  in this forum, to keep in touch, plan gatherings, figure out roomates, etc etc etc...
its was a great tool to get to know each other before the madness started.

If you are hesitant about accepting going to AFI or not, look for us at Facebook, most disciplines are very active and im sure any of the fellows can provide advice.

Prepare if you accept, going here will take over your life. Tell your significant other that you love them, but that you will be taking a sabatical from personal relationships for a year. That you'll call every now and then but that you cant promise... specially if you're a DP.

Hope those emails keep coming!

Avi


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 16, 2010)

> Hope those emails keep coming!



anyone hear anything today?


----------



## ALowBlow (Mar 16, 2010)

Heard zilch. Any other screenwriters in the same boat? I don't know if I can take this waiting game much longer. :-/


----------



## lynn (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi my name is Lynn and i just found this forum last nite. I applied for cinematography 2010 and had interview but have not heard anything as of today. no emails, phonecalls nada. i can only assume the worst. Congrats on everyone who got accepted. have alot of friends who went. anyone else in limbo with me? Holla


----------



## ALowBlow (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Lynn- I had an interview too and haven't heard anything back. I know I'm Miss Complainypants on the board, but again, this waiting game sucks. Congrats to all that have heard back!


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Guys! Congrats to everyone who's been accepted! I had one question, does AFI interview everyone they accept? I applied for Directing and sadly have not heard anything.


----------



## WhetCherry (Mar 16, 2010)

ALowBlow and to anyone else who hasn't heard yet:

Hi I'm Cherise, and as a fellow AFI screenwriting candidate I am in the boat with you.  I'm glad to have found this forum where we and our fellow boat-mates can canoodle one another through the process.  The seas has been tame but unkind, forcing us to wallow in insecurity, while allowing a glimmer of hope now and then; a tease, to keep us going.  This has been my story for the last 2 weeks, I'm oscillating back and forth between these two phases...I'm freaking bi-polar, over here.

As I've been counting the acceptances to the program on this forum, I've been trying to figure a formula- last name, sex, region, faculty interviewers...  Anything that would alleviate my nerves.  

Have all 28 been accepted already, but most aren't posting on/ aware of the thread?  

I've worked out twice today trying to get my mind off my email and my email off my mind, the distraction is only temporary.

All my usual distractions- reading, writing, watching movies... all just serve as painful reminders of how badly I want to do this.  

I was interviewed by the department head, Tom Rickman and lecturer Michael Urban.  (Were all screenwriters interviewed by the same?)  We laughed a lot... I made them laugh; whether with me or at me, I'd take either... regardless.   I left my interview feeling great, super-positive and confident- which is out of character for me.  I'm usually a major negator- I was so shocked when I received the call for the interview.  AFI wants to talk to me?  They want to know what this is all about?  Awesome.  But why??? 

All through my ride to the campus, I felt the high of empowerment, I felt like freakin' Elle Woods- but Pilipina and pockmarked and from Carson- that maybe the rest of my life would start that day.  My freaken story.  Because that's the way we screenwriters think, right?  Everything is a story.

I interviewed on the first day- Feb22- since then, the confidence that left with me, has steadily left me, decreasing into nothing but a flat line of fretting.

Ahhhhhhhh.  I think it's safe to say, “you're not alone.”

But since we are on a boat:
Here's a little something to distract ya, it's old, but still good fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU


----------



## spike87 (Mar 16, 2010)

> Hi Guys! Congrats to everyone who's been accepted! I had one question, does AFI interview everyone they accept? I applied for Directing and sadly have not heard anything



I was under the impression that they interviewed twice as many people as they accepted...at least for screenwriting.


----------



## Matt Frank (Mar 16, 2010)

Well I was getting sick of waiting so I just called the admissions office and I was not accepted =( 

Good luck in the fall to all of you who will be attending and I am very sad that I will not be joining you.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 16, 2010)

sorry to hear that, Matt.


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 16, 2010)

I forgot to mention one thing about my wait-listing.

I didn't receive my alternate e-mail until very late last night around 9, their time, 11 CST.  I'm not sure if that means anything or whether or not they had been arguing about who to let in or who was waited.


----------



## lynn (Mar 16, 2010)

**** AFi.

Cheers to all of you who made it. no diss on u in any way shape or form.


Dont lose your vision in the machine.


----------



## Yiling (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats to all who have been admitted.

wyy123, wish you the best of luck.

For me, there is an endless month lying ahead.


----------



## ALowBlow (Mar 17, 2010)

Still nothing. This blows. I'm about 4 hours away from breaking down and calling them directly... Someone stop me. :-/


----------



## L@la (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Matt... 

Congrats again to those of you who made it. 

I hope to see you all there in the fall, but I still have a whole month of gruesome waiting ahead. 
Seeing talented folks not make the cut makes me nervous, I must admit.


----------



## goluxx (Mar 17, 2010)

Has anyone else gotten a call to interview for directing?  

They called me last night, and I'm incredibly excited, but surprised and a little confused.  It seems a bit late to be interviewing, and they said I'd missed the opportunity to interview in New York.  Is the directing program just way behind?  Or did they not interview enough people the first time?  

About the "missed" new york interviews - the call I got was definitely a "you've been selected" call, not a "where the hell were you" call.


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 17, 2010)

I know they said that certain programs would continue interviewing and some deadlines were extended, but I dunno about directing.

I keep forgetting things that were mentioned to me while I was there.  They said that the most applied for program this year was Directing, then Screenwriting, then Cinematography, Producing, Editing, and Production Design all kind of bunched up.


----------



## L@la (Mar 17, 2010)

The admissions website says they're conducting interviews through mid April, so the late call doesn't surprise me. 
With the large number of applicants for that program, I imagine they need more time to review the applications and talk to all the candidates they want to interview.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by goluxx:
> Has anyone else gotten a call to interview for directing?
> 
> They called me last night, and I'm incredibly excited, but surprised and a little confused.  It seems a bit late to be interviewing, and they said I'd missed the opportunity to interview in New York.  Is the directing program just way behind?  Or did they not interview enough people the first time?
> ...



Ohhh, that's nice! Maybe I'm going keep my phone by me today.


----------



## ajaralive (Mar 17, 2010)

did someone say they interview double the number of people they finally select? also, i'm beginning to worry about the reaction to 'how're you going to pay for AFI' question. 

For those who got in, did any of you say you'd be taking a loan??


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 17, 2010)

My answer was using student loans.  I don't know if it at all matters what you say.  I'm sure they realize that their tuition cost is high and that I'm sure a majority of students would take out loans.


----------



## levimfs (Mar 17, 2010)

I said that I would be taking out loans


----------



## HannahC (Mar 17, 2010)

@ ALowBlow
On their website they pretty specifically say "Don't call us. We'll call you." Try to resist. When they make decisions it seems like they make calls pretty immediately.


----------



## agagnon87 (Mar 17, 2010)

They actually didn't even ask me in my interview, but yeah...loans haha.


----------



## ALowBlow (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Hannah and assal. I think I'm going to wait it out...it's just not fun or easy since I've read of other screenwriters getting the call/email already. I really am a patient person, but this has made me a near-basketcase lately.


----------



## Alexmarquez (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, I applied for the Directing program.  I got interviewed last Monday.  From what I heard, around 70 people will get interviewed (at least for directing) and 28 accepted; so it is somewhat a bit more than twice the number they interview than the number of people accepted.  The acceptance mails/calls for directing will be on or before April 16th; so there is still time for more interviews!  So good luck to all directing applicants, there is still time!  

   Congratulations to all of you who have been accepted, I hope to meet you all in August!


----------



## goluxx (Mar 17, 2010)

Alexmarquez, congratulations on your interview!  What was it like, if you don't mind my asking?  Were there any curve-ball questions?


----------



## Alexmarquez (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey goluxx!  I don't mind at all!  That's what this forum is for, so we can all help each other out!  From what I've read, most interviews are different, except for some key questions that happen to most (not all) in their interview.  These are: Have you applied to other schools?  Why AFI?  How do you plan to pay?  Besides that, the conversation can go anywhere.  And by that I mean ANYWHERE.  My interview began with one of them talking about how his son once came to my hometown (in Mexico) to play a soccer tournament!  Then we got started talking on directors I liked, movies, books, music... basically anything goes.  I guess you've read what I am about to say, but it is the best advice: Be yourself and be honest.  I was going to try and "study" for my interview, but I realized that any "rehearsed" answers would be very obvious to my interviewers.  After all, filmmaking is something we (everyone in this forum) love; and it is about being honest to the craft.  Its not like they're going to ask you about rocket science, you are going to be chatting about that one thing you love.  So don't worry, take it more like a conversation with friends than as a job interview.  
   I hope this helps!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 18, 2010)

Has anyone received their snail mail acceptance packet?  I remember Monday the email said they'd be going out soon.


----------



## Gnemi (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been reading this forum for a couple weeks. I interviewed in New York City in late February with Robert Mandel and Gill Dennis.

It was a great trip. NYC was amazing as always, despite the storm that preceded my visit.

Congratulations to those of you who've been accepted and best of luck to the rest of us!


----------



## Woo (Mar 18, 2010)

Gnemi,

What is your experience with Gill and Robert? Any unusual questions etc?

Thx


----------



## eRicher (Mar 18, 2010)

April seems soo far away


----------



## Gnemi (Mar 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by Woo:
> Gnemi,
> 
> What is your experience with Gill and Robert? Any unusual questions etc?
> ...


My experience was on par with what others have described. It was casual and comfortable. I don't recall any  _unusual_ questions. Robert Mandel mentioned a couple things from my personal statement. They asked me about the films I submitted with my application. We talked about that for awhile, which led to a discussion of my interests in film. Gill Dennis and I talked about our appreciation of The Shining. Overall, it was really fun and I could have sat there talking shop for hours. There was an interview directly after mine so I think the whole experience was almost exactly 40 minutes.

I think these interviews, in particular our perceptions of them, can be a very dubious means of gauging whether or not we get accepted. After all, they're just one part of the puzzle.

From reading these forums, you'll see a lot of people whose interviews went well but were rejected and vice-versa; some folks say their interviews went badly but they're accepted.


----------



## L@la (Mar 19, 2010)

Gnemi, 

I think you're right about our perception of these interviews being a dubious way to gauge whether or not we were accepted, but I must say your remarks made me even more nervous! 

Glad to hear you had a good interview, though and best of luck to you.


----------



## arka (Mar 20, 2010)

anyone else out there who still hasn't been called for an interview or rejected?

I'd applied for cinematography and I've heard nothing.


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 21, 2010)

I got a letter today from AFI, but it was just a receipt for my application. This may be good news because they might have just have gotten to my application. Anyways, no word on interviews, acceptances, or rejections.


----------



## L@la (Mar 21, 2010)

I got a receipt in the mail too. 
I nearly had a heart attack. I thought it was a rejection letter! 
I don't think the receipts have anything to do with their selection process, though.


----------



## sydneyscreener (Mar 21, 2010)

Got into screenwriting 2010, informed last week!   . Also applied to directing, but heard nothing. Now just got to find the funds - any hints for international students?


----------



## ajaralive (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats sydneyscreener!! Have you checked out the (independent) links for international student aid on the AFI website??

Coming to think of it, has anyone (or anyone you know) applied for aid from the links on the website??? What are the chances of getting any? 

Also - does anyone know how many international students AFI takes in??


----------



## assal (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm under the impression that fin aid for the first year isn't that much, so guys try out side sources as much as you can, it'd be a shame to get accepted and not be able to pay.International students: Try to get an American co-Signer for a loan and or find scholarships form your home countries, that's your best chance. (From my experience of studying here in the US for over a year: filmmakers generally get less aid than a lot of other disciplines)
Wish you all good luck to get accepted and figure out the finances, too!!!


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 22, 2010)

I actually did apply to some of their scholarships they listed and I'm a finalist for some of them, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## L@la (Mar 22, 2010)

I thought none of the scholarships on the website were for first year students.

I didn't find any that I could apply for.


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well they are off website scholarships, the ones that I got from their site.  Although, a lot of those are selective on who they will award but a few are not as bad.


----------



## assal (Mar 22, 2010)

> wyy123


@wyy123 Congrats, that's awesome news!!Hope you'll get the scholarships!

Now another thing I would like to ask the accepted screenwriters: What kind of stories did you say in your interviews you'd like to tell?

I could imagine that they might choose directors according to the styles/preferences of screenwriters???

Also I believe my interviewers didn't take many notes (no notes at all) during my interview. How are they going to remember everything?That makes me believe that the interviews are much more about personal charisma than about the stories you might want to tell???


----------



## L@la (Mar 22, 2010)

They also took no notes during my interview. I guess we need to make an impression for them to remember.


----------



## Luvbug81081 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I have been lurking for awhile and just decided to apply to the producing program at AFI.  I am absolutely terrified.  I just completed my MBA in December.  I have always wanted to go into film but decided to go the "safe" way and go into the medical field.  Now I have decided that I am not heppy and I am going to do what I want to do.  So here I am!

I have been working on my narrative essay and I really just don't feel that it is quite right.  I was wondering if anyone had a mentor or an editor look at theirs before they submitted and if they had any suggestions for one?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Mrpels (Mar 24, 2010)

My mother read every document I wrote before submitting it. I think it's important you find someone who knows you and writes well.


----------



## why cinema (Mar 24, 2010)

Just be yourself, and be clear and direct about your goals. If you are at school you can show you statment to your teachers and every one will have something to tell you. Good luck.


----------



## LRic54 (Mar 24, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about how the "alternate" system works? I was selected as a 2010 Screenwriting "Alternate." Do I have a chance? How does it work? Someone said it is more complex than a simple waitlist? If I reapply would it count in my favor or against?
Thanks all.


----------



## Gnemi (Mar 25, 2010)

I wrote my personal statement with the goal of: communicating my interests in film, describing my abilities as a filmmaker, and making it clear how and why I think I'd benefit from going to AFI.

I wrote the whole thing with a bit of narrative structure because I tend to write that way in the first place and it seemed like a good fit for a film school application.

Then again, if I don't get accepted, you can disregard this entire post.


----------



## L@la (Mar 25, 2010)

I kind of took a very personal approach to my statement. I talked about my background, the difficulties I've overcome and my love of film and storytelling in general. 

My husband was my proofreader/editor. We're both writers, so we can be very picky. 

My visual submissions were very short - a production design reel, an animation demo reel, the trailer for a short film I produced and an animatic - all less than two minutes long. I also submitted a bunch of drawings.
I think my personal statement helped me get an interview. 

Then again, I don't know if I got in either, so this info may end up not being helpful at all.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Mar 25, 2010)

tell a (true) story that says it all.


----------



## agagnon87 (Mar 25, 2010)

My essay consisted of a little background about myself, my experience as an undergrad (I was a film major then as well), and went into the specific reason why I wanted to go back to school. 

My reason in particular has to do with the fact that I went to an experimental/avant-garde school and did a lot of production in the meantime, but didn't get enough education in a narrative context.  I understand the reason is unique only to certain people, but I think the point is having a specific reason weighs possibly more than a general reason of "I wanna go because it's film and I like it."

Also, the maximum is 5 pages single-spaced, mine was barely 2 pages double-spaced, which I think shows that it's definitely more about what you say than how much you say.  For my example screenplay, there was a maximum of 20 pages, mine was 4 and a half, which I think also solidifies that point.

Just to clarify, I was accepted to Screenwriting starting Fall '10, and I definitely look forward to working with all of you!


----------



## spike87 (Mar 25, 2010)

That's funny, agagnon. I thought I was the only one who didn't send a lot of pages. I only sent 10 pages, an opening to the 3rd iteration of the  first script I wrote.

As for the essay, I basically spent 4 single-spaced pages discussing my extensive travel experiences and how writing was my way of reconciling them. 

In my final page, I described how I felt when I wrote my first script.

Looking forward to meeting everyone! 
So who wants to start a facebook group?!


----------



## eRicher (Mar 26, 2010)

a facebook group for the accepted, or a facebook group for the ones dying to be accepted (such as me)

ha

April seems yet so far...


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 26, 2010)

hey! AFI Directing applicant this year. I just wanted to know, do they interview everyone that they accept for the directing program?


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks assal! Has anyone on the boards been contacted for these interviews?


----------



## sanjuro (Mar 27, 2010)

Beezy, I'm a west coast directing applicant and I haven't been contacted for an interview yet. I called the admissions office and the lady said that they were running behind a bit on the interviews. Someone in admissions got sick. 
Don't give up hope yet!


----------



## beezy16 (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks for the info sanjuro! good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## assal (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey beezy, about 3-4 people on this board got an interview myself included.


----------



## L@la (Mar 28, 2010)

They must have started the notifications early. 
Someone posted their acceptance to the directing program on the acceptances/decisions thread.


----------



## L@la (Mar 28, 2010)

Good to know... it scared me for a moment


----------



## L@la (Mar 28, 2010)

Love your enthusiasm. 
I sure hope you're right.


----------



## Yiling (Mar 28, 2010)

assal,
thanks for checking it. I was scared, too.
Good luck to all!


----------



## eRicher (Apr 7, 2010)

only a couple more days...


----------



## Kieran (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, I think Assal was told that we should be hearing back around April 16th. Some people may even get informed earlier if they need to make decisions between schools.

I've been trying to keep myself occupied so not to stress out, but it's beginning to prove difficult. 

I hope we all hear good news next week!


----------



## Yiling (Apr 8, 2010)

I got a call from AFI this morning (Taiwan time).
The lady asked about my Avid experience, I told her I'll attend a course before going to AFI (if I'm admitted). That's the only question she asked. Also, she said the committee would make the final decision this week, so we (at least for editing candidates) may hear back before 15th April.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## eRicher (Apr 9, 2010)

They asked the same question but during the interview in march... same answer.  

getting nervous


----------



## L@la (Apr 9, 2010)

I love Avid. It's my favorite editing program and the one I use the most. 
It won't matter for me, since I applied for production design, but I think you'll love it if you haven't used it yet. 

Assal told me they met today to decide...
I'm very, very nervous at this point.


----------



## ajaralive (Apr 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by Yiling:
> I got a call from AFI this morning (Taiwan time).
> The lady asked about my Avid experience, I told her I'll attend a course before going to AFI (if I'm admitted). That's the only question she asked. Also, she said the committee would make the final decision this week, so we (at least for editing candidates) may hear back before 15th April.
> 
> Best of luck to all!



Yiling, 

They told me that during my interview as well..that I would have to take an AVID course. Does this mean anything? Did thelady say anything else?


----------



## Yiling (Apr 11, 2010)

@L@la
I've heard lots of good things about Avid. I think that I will attend a course even if I don't get in.   

@ajaralive
I remember that they had asked that during my phone interview. Not sure why the lady called to ask again. She didn't say anything else but we'll hear back within this week.

Good luck to us!


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 12, 2010)

Good luck assal.


SilverLenz


----------



## eRicher (Apr 12, 2010)

i'll go for a run too


----------



## Kieran (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh wow! Thanks Assal. I'm probably going to get yelled at for checking my phone every 5 minutes at work tomorrow, but I don't care. haha.

Once again, good luck everyone. It was nice to meet ya'll on here and hopefully good news will come our way.


----------



## L@la (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks, Assal. 
Keep in mind they have almost 100 people to call, not counting the waitlisted folks.
They'll likely not get to everyone in one day.
Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Kieran (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, I had a strange sleep last night, very strange. Definitely excited for this limbo period to come to an end. It's only 7:49 AM in LA right now, so it may be awhile before they begin to make calls. Good luck ya'll.


----------



## Alexmarquez (Apr 13, 2010)

Do they make phonecalls?  Or send acceptance e-mail first?  I don't know why I was under the impression that they first send out e-mails, and the calls come (days?) after.  So should I be checking my mail, or hanging around my phone?!


----------



## Woo (Apr 13, 2010)

Dear friends, 

I just received an email from AFI. I am accepted to the Directing program!

I'm so excited... Good luck to everyone! Sorry for short post, I'll post more details soon


----------



## Gnemi (Apr 13, 2010)

I just got an e-mail that I'm an alternate for Directing.


----------



## L@la (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm in!!!!
Just got the e-mail.


----------



## findingisanend (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm in!!!!
Production Design Fellow!!!!!


----------



## findingisanend (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats Lola! It's been such a long wait!


----------



## L@la (Apr 13, 2010)

You too!!! 
I guess we'll see each other a lot.


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by L@la:
> I'm in!!!!
> Just got the e-mail.




Congrats!

I called it!


----------



## Woo (Apr 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by L@la:
> I'm in!!!!
> Just got the e-mail.



Congrats Lola. I'm looking forward to working with you!


----------



## Woo (Apr 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by findingisanend:
> I'm in!!!!
> Production Design Fellow!!!!!



Congrats!


----------



## Alexmarquez (Apr 13, 2010)

I see people in the directing program have been mailed both for acceptance and for alternate.  Do you think they have mailed everyone in the directing program?  Have all the international applicants also been notified?  Congrats to all of you who already got the mail!!!


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by L@la:
> I'm in!!!!
> Just got the e-mail.



Congrats guess we were right. Good things happen to good people. 

SilverLenz


----------



## L@la (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks, Woo and Silver. 

Congrats Gnemi and Findingisanend!
I look forward to working with both of you. 

Alex, I don't think they're done notifying people. If I remember correctly from post of past year, the whole process took a couple of days.


----------



## Fox (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm IN too!!!! As an editing fellow!!!!

Sorry this is the first time I talk here publicly, coz I'm enrolled with another film school right now. But I'm around LA now, if anyone is here and want to meet before school starts, let me know!


----------



## Kieran (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats to everyone that has been accepted! L@la very excited to here you got in after the conversations we had!

I was accepted as well this morning, after some email issues. Very pumped to meet everyone this Fall and talk more with everyone. Is there a facebook group started or should I get that going tonight?


----------



## L@la (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks, Kieran. 
I'm really happy you got in too. I had a feeling you would. 
Can't wait to work with you guys. 
Titus, you're in Jersey, which means you're pretty close to Kieran and I. 
We should definitely try to coordinate our visits so we could all meet as many of the incoming fellows as possible. 
Fox, you're already there, so I know you're up for it.


----------



## Fox (Apr 13, 2010)

L@La, Titus, Kieran, 

Let me know when you guys will be here! I'm always up to meet new fellows! haha
Congratulations to everyone!

Titus, have you got the email yet? I haven't got the official email, only a phone call from Rebecca


----------



## Yiling (Apr 13, 2010)

Got in, too! Just received an email.
I think I missed the call when I went to breakfast.  
Now it's time to make a decision.

Congrats to all who got admitted!


----------



## spike87 (Apr 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by Kieran:
> Congrats to everyone that has been accepted! L@la very excited to here you got in after the conversations we had!
> 
> I was accepted as well this morning, after some email issues. Very pumped to meet everyone this Fall and talk more with everyone. Is there a facebook group started or should I get that going tonight?




Congrats! And to everyone else who's gotten in too! 

I don't see a facebook group. I say go for it!


----------



## eRicher (Apr 13, 2010)

not too lucky... wait-listed.

Congratulations to everyone who got in!


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by Kieran:
> Congrats to everyone that has been accepted! L@la very excited to here you got in after the conversations we had!
> 
> I was accepted as well this morning, after some email issues. Very pumped to meet everyone this Fall and talk more with everyone. Is there a facebook group started or should I get that going tonight?




Attaboy!

I knew you'd make the cut.


----------



## Kieran (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Willy! Glad to see a lot of people on here got accepted and to all those waitlisted I hope good news comes in the near future.


----------



## the.rainmaker (Apr 14, 2010)

hey guys,

i got accepted too...editing.

call came in about 12 hours ago, email about 10

congrats to everyone who got in.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 14, 2010)

I just declined my spot for MFA in Screenwriting.  So hopefully, that opens one up for someone waiting.  Good luck, y'all!


----------



## Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

where are you going, Neville26? UCLA?


----------



## yc (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm in! (directing)

I was frustrated yesterday cuz I did't get the email. So I thought I wasn't accepted. 
However, this morning, I got the call.
She said that she tried to email me but the email address was wrong! I told her my email and now I got the email of acceptance.

but I should make my TOEFL score 100.;;
It was hard for me to make 92.
I'm not sure that I can make it. haha;

Congratulations to all who accepted!Really!!


----------



## Malkovich Malkovich (Apr 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by eRicher:
> not too lucky... wait-listed.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who got in!



I forgot to post here before, but I'm declining my spot (MFA Directing), so that should be good news for someone.


----------



## Woo (Apr 15, 2010)

Congrats yc!

I'm accepted to directing program as well. Where are you from?


----------



## LRic54 (Apr 15, 2010)

Has anyone who was an "alternate" heard? Does this mean it's over? I noticed on the message board last year a few people were hearing back in May or even June.
Thanks,
Frederic


----------



## Kieran (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Assal! I think you have an awesome perspective on the whole thing and I really hope you apply again next year and get in. You'll already know some of the 2nd year people coming in. Also, thanks for all the incite and info that you got from your friend at AFI throughout this process. Definitely helped to make the whole thing more manageable.

LRic54: I'm not sure if it's over or not. I know some of the alternates have been notified already. 

To any other accepted fellows that haven't done so, please join the Facebook group "American Film Institute Incoming Fellows 2010"


----------



## yc (Apr 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by Woo:
> Congrats yc!
> 
> I'm accepted to directing program as well. Where are you from?



Thank you! Woo.
Congrats!
I live in Korea.
You are already in LA!
I don't know when I should fly there. 
To get a TOEFL score is lot of pressure for me. haha

Anyway, hope to see you all!


----------



## Yiling (Apr 16, 2010)

@ assal,
Thanks for all the information you provided these days. Please do reapply next year. I believe many of us expect to meet you at AFI.

@ yc
Best of luck with your TOEFL test!


----------



## Fox (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I got my official acceptance letter from editing emphasis on Friday!!!
The dean and president personally signed the letter, I really appreciate it


----------



## KJL (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi 

I will be attending AFI in the fall for directing.. nice to meet you all!


----------



## Matilde (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi!
I've just discovered this forum! It's great to have the chance to talk with you, it actually make it feel real.

I will be attending AFI next fall: Producing. 

I'm from Italy and I think I will fly to LA at the beginning of August.

I'm looking forward to meet you all in person!


----------



## AnnieHall (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi guys 
Any1 knows if there's a place that gives student loans for *international students* without a co-signer?


----------



## Jermaine Jae (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I'm in! I was on the alternate list for Producing. Cant wait to meet everyone. Lets make our year the best year in recent years at AFI.


----------



## stellarphase (Apr 26, 2010)

I completely forgot about these forums! I was accepted as an Editing fellow and Kieran I just requested to be added to the fb group too.


----------



## LRic54 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi! I was just accepted off the alternate list. I am a screenwriting fellow. Does anyone else off the alternate list know when we hear about loans/financial aid? I intend to get loans, but I was under the impression we'd be hearing from their Financial Aid office. SHould I contact them? Or do they send something via mail?
Either way, I intend to take the plunge and move to CA!


----------



## levimfs (Apr 27, 2010)

They are supposed to send you something by mail, but I would call them just to make sure they send it out. Mine didn't come until I called and asked for it. Congrats on everyone getting in. I am looking forward to meeting and working with you all. Anyone else about to start tackling the reading lists?


----------



## L@la (Apr 27, 2010)

Reading list? 
Is this for screenwriting fellows?
I just got the acceptance package and haven't even sent the deposit in yet. I expect to get another one with more info (student loans, etc) after I send in the deposit.


----------



## levimfs (Apr 27, 2010)

There are reading lists and viewing lists for each discipline. They come in your orientaition package. They send it out after you send in your deposit.


----------



## L@la (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome!
Can't wait to see what's on that reading list for production design.


----------



## eRicher (May 9, 2010)

oh well...
still waiting for that miraculous call that liberates me from the dreadful alternate list.
Last week of hope.
AFI editing fellow, my dream


----------



## Gnemi (May 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by titus1:
> I just got back from LA. I took the AFI tour last Tuesday. The place is cinema Shangri La. The facilities, screening rooms, libraries, and editing bays were all off the charts (I'm an editing fellow). The staff was super-nice; and the screened cycle projects were VERY SHARP and VERY HOLLYWOOD. I also met an incoming fellow who seemed bright and down-to-earth.
> 
> Hitherto I've been lining up my ducks in case Columbia doesn't invite me off the waitlist, but now I have a choice to make even if they come through.



Yeah, that's about how my tour went. 

To be honest, I was feeling buzzed with enthusiasm right up until they showed me two films.

Granted, these were just two of many many films made at AFI in recent years, but they were both so awful. Different strokes and all that, but I began wondering if AFI was a bad fit or a terrible fit for me. Part of what makes the prospect of spending so much money to attend a school like AFI very scary is not knowing your cohort ahead of time. I started to sweat while imagining myself not finding many people of a similar artistic disposition. 

Like you said, they were very sharp and very Hollywood, but hey, that's AFI.


----------



## Mrpels (May 14, 2010)

There's a facebook group for incoming fellows. 

http://www.facebook.com/group....4652478552663&ref=ts


----------



## Gnemi (May 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by titus1:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Gnemi:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by titus1:
> I just got back from LA. I took the AFI tour last Tuesday. The place is cinema Shangri La. The facilities, screening rooms, libraries, and editing bays were all off the charts (I'm an editing fellow). The staff was super-nice; and the screened cycle projects were VERY SHARP and VERY HOLLYWOOD. I also met an incoming fellow who seemed bright and down-to-earth.
> ...



Yeah, that's about how my tour went. 

To be honest, I was feeling buzzed with enthusiasm right up until they showed me two films.

Granted, these were just two of many many films made at AFI in recent years, but they were both so awful. Different strokes and all that, but I began wondering if AFI was a bad fit or a terrible fit for me. Part of what makes the prospect of spending so much money to attend a school like AFI very scary is not knowing your cohort ahead of time. I started to sweat while imagining myself not finding many people of a similar artistic disposition. 

Like you said, they were very sharp and very Hollywood, but hey, that's AFI. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

What works did you see? The first one screened during my tour was a cycle project: a cornball story set in a foxhole during WWI. The other was a thesis film: a political thriller about the assassination of a US President, which reminded me a good deal of Arlington Road. It was hokey, but very disciplined from a craft standpoint. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Same ones. Cornball and hokey fit both, for sure. Sorry if that sounds harsh, but if you're trying to lure students into an incredibly expensive program, these would not be the films I'd choose to screen. I almost fell asleep watching the assassination one.


----------



## AviQ (Jul 7, 2010)

CINEMATOGRAPHERS!

I JUST GOT WORD FROM ANGELA THAT THEY'RE DOWN TO 25 CINEMATOGRAPHERS!
THAT MEANS THAT IF YOU ARE STILL THINKING ABOUT GOING TO AFI GRAD SCHOOL FOR THIS, YOU CAN HAVE A CHANCE FOR THIS FALL!
CALL THE ADMISSIONS OFFICE.
TOMORROW!
GO
GO
GO


----------



## TwoLetterName (Aug 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by L@la:
> Reading list?
> Is this for screenwriting fellows?
> I just got the acceptance package and haven't even sent the deposit in yet. I expect to get another one with more info (student loans, etc) after I send in the deposit.



I almost shouldn't say this, but none of the movies on the watch list, nor any of the books on the reading list are ever referenced. At one point there may be a Bruce Block week of classes. BUT! He just reviews the first few chapters of his book.

Just saying you can save a few bucks by waiting. Though if you're a screenwriter one of your teachers (who is not a fan of hats) will want you to buy Eugene Vale's book which is not on the list... And hard to find. So spend your time and money on that book.


----------



## peter-1020 (Aug 30, 2010)

t[QUOTE} whats the cost of afi how much does it cost do go to afi


----------

